# المنتديات الخاصة > كتب وتعليقات >  جريمة التهريب الجمركي في ضوء الفقه والقضاء

## هيثم الفقى

*دكتور/ صخر عبد الله الجنيدي
دكتوراه في القانون الجنائي
عمل محامياً أستاذاً
يشغل وظيفة مدعي عام دائرة الجمارك**تمهيد*
نظراً لازدياد النشاط المالي والتجاري في البلاد في السنوات الأخيرة الناجم عن الانفتاح الاقتصادي وما ترتب على ذلك من تشعب القوانين والأنظمة التي تنظم عملية مكافحة التهريب بكافة أنواعه وتعقدها وما يهيئه ذلك لمن لا يراعي حرمة القانون من فرص للعبث بالأمن والاقتصاد الوطني وما تقتضيه مكافحة هذا الوباء من تهيئة كوادر مسلحة بالفكر القانوني لتقف وترابط على خط الدفاع الأول ودفاعاً عن تراب الوطن وأمنه واقتصاده فقد اجتهدنا أن نرسي أسس نظرية التهريب الجمركي في ضوء الفقه والقضاء وخروجها عن قواعد الاختصاص الجنائي.
وعلى الرغم من الأهمية البالغة (لنظرية التهريب الجمركي في ضوء الفقه والقضاء) وغيرها من الجرائم المستمرة، فإن نصيبها من البحث العلمي والمؤلفات الفقهية محدود جداً، وقد حرصنا في مؤلفنا هذا أن نمزج بين المعلومات القانونية والمنطق وبين الخبرة العملية التي استمديناها عبر سنوات في أعمال المحاماة والجمارك الأردنية، فكان هذا المؤلف جامعاً بين الجانبين النظري والعملي بالاضافة إلى ما تمثله هذه الدراسة العملية المقارنة من قيمة علمية في حد ذاتها باعتبارها تتيح السبيل إلى تقييم التشريع الوطني وتكشف النقص فيه وتنبه المشرع إلى سدها.
وإني إذ أقدم هذا المؤلف العلمي المتواضع إلى جميع كوادر دائرة الجمارك والأجهزة الوطنية الأخرى التي تسهر وترابط على طول الحدود الأردنية دفاعاً عن مقدرات هذا الوطن وإلى القراء من فقهاء وقضاة وكلي أمل أن يكون باكورة لأعمال قانونية وفقهية متخصصة في جريمة التهريب والفقه الجنائي.القسم الأول
مفهوم وأنواع جريمة التهريب الجمركي
المبحث الأول:
مفهوم جرائم التهريب الجمركي جرياً على سنة العديد من التشريعات الأجنبية فإن قانون العقوبات الأردني لم يعرف الجريمة، ولكنه نصّ في المادة (55) على أن الجرائم تنقسم إلى 1- جنايات، 2- جنح، 3- مخالفات، كذلك لم يرد بقانون الجمارك الأردني رقم 20 لسنة 1998 تعريفاً للجريمة الجمركية والتي يعرّفها الأستاذ مصطفي رضوان على أنها "كل إخلال بالقانون أو النظم الجمركية"، على أننا نؤثر تحديدها بأنها: "كل عمل إيجابي أو سلبي يتضمن خرقاً للتشريعات واللوائح الجمركية ويلحق ضرراً في مصالح الدولة، ويقدر الشارع من أجلها عقوبة"، ولكن المشرع الجمركي الأردني سلك مسلكاً مغايراً بتعريفه للتهريب الجمركي، وأنه بذلك قد خرج على السياسة الجنائية العامة، حيث نصّت المادة (203) من قانون الجمارك الأردني على أن التهريب هو: "إدخال البضائع إلى البلاد أو إخراجها منها بصورة مخالفة للتشريعات المعمول بها دون أداء الرسوم الجمركية والرسوم والضرائب الأخرى كليّاً أو جزئياً أو خلافاً لإحكام المنع والتقييد الواردة في هذا القانون أو في القوانين والأنظمة الأخرى" ...
ونلاحظ هنا أن التشريع الجمركي الأردني يرتب المسؤولية على إدخال البضائع إلى المملكة أو إخراجها منها خلافاً لأحكام التشريع الجمركي الأردني أو أي تشريع آخر بما في ذلك البضائع الممنوعة، حيث ينقسم التهريب الجمركي من حيث المصلحة المعتدى عليها إلى تهريب ضريبي وغير ضريبي ..
1) التهريب الضريبي: ويتحقق بإدخال البضائع أو إخراجها بطريق غير مشرع دون أداء الضريبة الجمركية المستحقة، وهو يقع إضراراً بمصلحة ضريبية للدولة، ويتحقق هذا الإضرار بحرمانها من تلك الضريبة ..
2) التهريب غير الضريبي: تقع الجريمة في هذه الصورة من حيث صور التهريب إضراراً بمصلحة أساسية للدولة غير مصلحتها الضريبية، فهي ترد على منع بعض السلع التي لا يجوز استيرادها أو تصديرها بقصد خرق الحظر المفروض بشأنها مخالفاً للقوانين والتعليمات المعمول بها في شأن البضائع الممنوعة.
ويطلق الدكتور أحمد فتحي سرور على التهريب غير الضريبي اصطلاح (التهريب الاقتصادي) تمييزاً له عن التهريب الضريبي. وذلك على أساس الهدف الذي يتوخاه المشرّع من العقاب عليه؛ وهو حماية المصلحة الاقتصادية للدولة كما أنه كثيراً ما ينطوي التهريب الاقتصادي على تهريب ضريبي، لأن المال موضوع التهريب الاقتصادي غالباً ما يكون وعاءاً للضريبة الجمركية ..
ونحن وإن كنا لا ننكر وجاهة هذا الرأي إلا أنه من العسير قبوله على إطلاقه، ذلك لأن التهريب الاقتصادي لا يمثل سوى أحد صور التهريب غير الضريبي، كما أنه مما يُؤخذ عليه أنه عمّم الصفة الاقتصادية للتهريب غير الضريبي حيث يراد به حماية مصالح أخرى غير اقتصادية، لذا فإننا نتفق مع رأي الدكتور عوض محمد الذي انتقد هذه التسمية، ورأى فيها قصوراً عن الإحاطة بحقيقة هذا النوع من أنواع التهريب، لأنه لا تلازُم بين التهريب غير الضريبي والمصالح الاقتصادية للدولة، فالقيود التي تفرضها الدولة لمنع الاستيراد أو التصدير لا تهدف إلى رعاية مصالحها الاقتصادية فحسب، وإنما قد تريد بها حماية مصالح أخرى، فقد تكون الاعتبارات السياسية أو العسكرية السبب في الرقابة الجمركية كما هو الحال عندما تحظر الدولة استيراد البضائع من بلاد معينه، بقصد الضغط على هذه البلاد، وقد تكون الغاية اجتماعية عندما تفرض الدولة ضرائب جمركية باهظة على استيراد الخمور أو ورق اللعب، تنفيراً للناس من الإقبال عليها.
وقد تكون الغاية خلقية أو تربوية عندما تمنع الدولة استيراد المطبوعات والصور المخلّة بالآداب. وقد تكون الغاية صحية، كما هو الحال في حظر استيراد المواد المخدرة والسموم والسلع الفاسدة. وقد تفرض الرقابة لاعتبارات تتعلق بأمن الدولة، مثال ذلك: حظر استيراد المفرقعات والأسلحة النارية.
وقد تبغي الدولة من فرض هذه الرقابة حماية الثقة العامة وصيانة سمعتها في الخارج، كما هو متحقق بالنسبة لحظر استيراد وتصدير العملات المزورة ..
إن الرقابة الجمركية لا تحقق غرضاً في ذاته بل أنها تخدم في ذات الوقت أكثر من غرض وتحقق عدّة غايات، وهذا هو الواقع المألوف نظراً لتشابك مصالح الدولة وارتباط كل منها بالآخر، وقد تتغير أهداف الدولة والأسباب التي تدعو إلى الرقابة الجمركية في الدولة الواحدة من وقت لآخر.
ونظراً لتغيير الظروف الداخلية والظروف الخارجية، وعلاقاتها مع الدول الأخرى؛ فعدو الأمس يكون صديق الغد، فالعلاقات الدولية ليس لها ثوابت، والظروف الدولية قد تفرض معطيات تتغير بظهور معطيات أخرى على السطح، لذلك فإن باستخدام الرقابة الجمركية قد تتعدد أسبابه، وبالتالي صور الرقابة الجمركية من وقت لآخر، فلكل دولة ظروفها، فهذه دولة ترغب في حماية صناعتها الناشئة، وتلك دولة ترغب في غزو أسواق العالم فمن الطبيعي أن يكون لكل دولة على حده حسب أهدافها؛ أساليب الرقابة الجمركية التي تختلف عن أساليب الرقابة الجمركية في الدولة الأخرى..
يتضح مما تقدم أن الإخلال بالقواعد الجمركية، هو عامل من العوامل الهدّامة للاقتصاد القومي، لما ينتج عنه من ضياع لحقوق الخزانة العامة، وقضاء على الصناعات الوطنية، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى خسارة فادحة في الدخل القومي، وفي العمالة، ويسبب انتهاكاً للنظام العام، فتعم الفوضى وتفسد الأخلاق وتنتشر البطالة، ويهاجر المواطنون الشرفاء سعياً وراء لقمة العيش.
وفي هذا الصدد فإننا نؤيد رأي البروفيسور الروسي (جالينسكي) الذي يؤكد أن الخطر الاجتماعي للجريمة الجمركية يتمثل في هدم نظام المدفوعات الجمركي خلافاً لمصالح الدولة الاقتصادية والدليل على ذلك أن مجموع الرسوم والضرائب الجمركية التي تعرّضت للضياع في عام 1991 بلغت (343.2) مليون دينار أردني، أما في عام 1995 فقد بلغت (642.1) مليون دينار أردني؛ وبهذا نرى وبشكل واضح الازدياد المستمر للجرائم الجمركية، ونتيجة لذلك تزداد حجم الموارد المالية التي تعرّضت للضياع، لكل هذا نرى أن الحرص على مصلحة الوطن يُبرر، إلى حد بعيد، ما ذهب إليه الشارع من خروج على القواعد العامة في قانون العقوبات من أجل ردع الجرائم الجمركية ..
وهنا يثور الخلط أحياناً بين التهريب الجمركي وبعض صور التهريب الأخرى، كتهريب الذهب والنقد والمصوغات، وتهريب المخدرات، وتهريب الأسلحة والذخائر.
مبعث الخلط بينهم أن محل التهريب هو البضائع، وقد استخدمت المادة (203) من قانون الجمارك الأردني لفظ البضائع وهي عبارة مطلقة – والمطلق يجري إطلاقه – وهي تشمل كل مادة طبيعية أو منتج حيواني أو زراعي أو صناعي، بما في ذلك الطاقة الكهربائية.
إن لفظ البضائع من العموم والشمول حيث ينصرف إلى كل شيء مادي يمكن تداوله وحيازته وتملكه من جانب الأفراد سواء كان ذا صفة تجارية أو غير تجارية، أي للاستعمال الشخصي.
ويتفرّع عن ذلك أن كلاً من الذهب والنقد والمصوغات والمخدرات والأسلحة والذخائر والتبغ: هي أشياء مادية قابلة للتملك والحوالة والنقل والحيازة، ومن ثم تُعدّ من قبيل البضائع، الأمر الذي قد يوحي بأن صور التهريب المشار إليها تخضع لأحكام قانون الجمارك ..
إن قانون الجمارك يُعدّ – في مجال التهريب – بمثابة القانون العام، إذ يشمل كافة صور التهريب، ومن ثم نكون أمام قانونين؛ أحدهما عام، والآخر خاص.
وعملاً بالقاعدة العامة من قواعد التفسير، والتي تقضي بأن الخاص يخصص العام، فإن حالات التهريب المشار إليها تفلت من نطاق أحكام قانون الجمارك وتطبّق بشأنها الأحكام الخاصة التي قررها المشرّع في القوانين الخاصة التي تحكمها.
ويبقى اصطلاح التهريب الجمركي مقصوداً به عند إطلاقه تهريب البضائع من الضرائب الجمركية أو بالمخالفة لنظم المنع، والذي يخضع لأحكام قانون الجمارك، وذلك إذا لم يكن تهريب البضائع الممنوعة مُعاقب عليه بمقتضى قانون آخر.
وقد استقر الاجتهاد على أنه مع قيام قانون خاص، فإنه لا يرجع إلى أحكام القانون العام إلا بما لم ينظمه القانون الخاص.
وأن أساس المفاضلة بينهما إنما تكون عند وحدة الفعل المنصوص عليه في كل منهما، وحدة تشمل كل عناصر هذا الفعل وأركانه ..
*المبحث الثاني*

*أنواع التهريب الجمركي*

ينقسم التهريب الجمركي إلى عدة أنواع بحسب وجهة النظر التي يبنى عليها التقسيم، غير أن أهم ما يلاحظ على تلك التقسيمات أنها متشابكة ومتداخلة بحيث يتعذر الفصل بينها في الكثير من الأحوال، كما أنها تتفاوت في أهميتها وفائدتها، وأهمها ما يلي:
*أولاً:   من حيث الركن المادي للجريمة: ينقسم التهريب الجمركي إلى حقيقي وحكمي.*
*1-**التهريب الحقيقي: هو الصورة الغالبة في التهريب، سواء وقع الاعتداء على مصلحة الدولة الضريبية أو غير الضريبية، ويتحقق هذا النوع من التهريب بإدخال بضاعة تستحق عليها ضريبة جمركية إلى البلاد، أو بإخراجها منها بطريقة غير مشروعة دون أداء هذه الضريبة، أو باستيراد أو تصدير بضاعة يحظر القانون استيرادها أو تصديرها.*
وتكتمل عناصر الركن المادي في هذه الجريمة بأن يقوم الجاني بالأفعال الآتية: 
*أولاً    :* إدخال البضائع إلى إقليم الدولة أو إخراجها منه.
*ثانياً    :* أن يتم ذلك بطريقة غير مشروعة.
*ثالثاً    :* عدم أدار الضرائب الجمركية والضرائب الأخرى.
وعادة ما يقترن إدخال البضائع أو المواد الأخرى أو إخراجها بطرق احتيالية وإن كان ذلك ليس شرطاً لازماً لوقوع التهريب ولكن الاطلاع على قضايا التهريب ليكشف عن أمثلة كثيرة للطرق الاحتيالية التي يتفنن المهربون في الالتجاء إليها – نذكر منها على سبيل المثال:
*1.*أن يفرغ المهرب عصاه ويضع فيها الشيء المراد تهريبه.
*2.*أن يخفي المهرب الماس في غليونه.
*3.*إخفاء الأشياء المراد تهريبها في أماكن مستورة من جسم الإنسان.
*4.*إخفاء الأشياء المراد تهريبها في أماكن سرية في حقائب المسافرين كأن يضعها في قاع الحقيبة ثم يغطيها بطبقة من الجلد وفوقها قطعة من القماش.
*5.*إخفاء الأشياء المراد تهريبها في جزء من باب العربة ثم خياطته.
*6.*تهريب الذهب بأن توضع محل النمرة النحاسية المعلقة خلف السيارة قطعة من الذهب تصب بشكل خاص لتتخذ شكل هذه النمرة تماماً ثم تطلى بالطلاء الخاص بها.
*7.*إخفاء المجوهرات في تجويفات داخل ألواح خشب أرضية السفينة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*2-*التهريب الحكمي:
وهو نوع من التهريب لا يدخل ضمن الإطار العام لجريمة التهريب، إذ تتخلف عنه بعض العناصر الجوهرية التي يتكون منها التهريب بمعناه المألوف إلا أن المشرع الجمركي ألحقه بالتهريب الحقيقي وأجرى عليه حكمه، لأنه يؤدي إلى ذات النتيجة التي يؤدي إليها التهريب الحقيقي وان اختلف معه في الشكل. 
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن كلاًّ من النوعين يمكن أن يشكل تهريباً ضريبياً أو غير ضريبي، فنكون بصدد جريمة تهريب حقيقي ضريبي، أو غير ضريبي، وجريمة تهريب حكمي ضريبي أو غير ضريبي حسب الحال. هذا وقد نصت المادة (204) من قانون الجمارك الأردني النافذ حصراً على الحالات التي تدخل في حكم التهريب.
*‌أ-*عدم التوجه بالبضائع عند الإدخال إلى أول مركز جمركي.
وتقوم هذه الجريمة بمجرد قيام ركنها المادي، والمتمثل في السلوك الإجرامي للمهرب الناجم عن مخالفته للقاعدة التشريعية، وتعتبر النتيجة متحققة لمجرد ضبط البضائع "محل التهريب" أثناء سلوكها طريقاً لا يؤدي إلى أول مركز جمركي أو لمجرد حيازتها أو تخزينها بين منطقة الحدود والمركز الجمركي. أما إذا تم ضبط البضائع المهربة بعد تجاوزها المركز الجمركي دون أداء الرسوم الجمركية والضرائب الأخرى المترتبة عليها فإننا نكون في هذه الحالة أمام جريمة تهريب حقيقي مكتملة الأركان.
*‌ب-*عدم اتباع الطرق المحددة في إدخال البضائع وإخراجها.
فإذا تم ضبط البضاعة "محل التهريب" على الحدود. دون التقيد بالطرق المودية إلى المركز الجمركي، فإن هذا الفعل يعتبر شروعاً في التهريب أما إذا تم ضبطها بعد تجاوزها منطقة المركز الجمركي دون دفع الرسوم الجمركية والرسوم والضرائب الأخرى فإن هذا الفعل يعتبر جريمة تامة. 
*‌ج-*تفريغ البضائع من السفن أو تحميلها عليها بصورة مغايرة للأنظمة على الشواطئ التي لا توجد فيها مراكز جمركية أو تحميلها أو تفريغها في النطاق الجمركي البحري.
حيث نصت المادة (45/أ) على ما يلي: "لا يجوز تفريغ حمولة السفن وجميع وسائط النقل المائية الأخرى إلا في حرم المرافئ التي يوجد فيها مراكز جمركية، ولا يجوز تفريغ أي بضاعة أو نقلها من سفينة إلى أخرى إلا بموافقة خطية من المركز الجمركي المختص وبحضور موظفيه". 
*‌د-*تفريغ البضائع من الطائرات أو تحميلها عليها بصورة غير مشروعة خارج المطارات الرسمية أو إلقاء البضائع أثناء النقل الجوي مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (53) والتي تنص على ما يلي:
" يحظر تفريغ البضائع أو إلقاؤها من الطائرات أثناء الطيران، إلا أنه يجوز لقائد الطائرة أن يأمر بإلقاء البضائع إذا كان ذلك لازماً لسلامة الطائرة على أن يعلم الدائرة بذلك فور هبوطه". وقد نصت المادة (215/أ) من قانون الجمارك الأردني النافذ على ما يلي: "تتكون المخالفات كما تترتب المسؤولية المدنية في جرائم التهريب بتوافر أركانها، إلا أنه يعفى من المسؤولية من أثبت أنه كان ضحية قوة قاهرة وكذلك من أثبت أنه لم يقدم على ارتكاب أي فعل من الأفعال التي كونت المخالفة أو جريمة التهريب أو تسببت في وقوعها أو أدت إلى ارتكابها.
*هـ-*عدم التصريح في مكتب الإدخال أو الإخراج عن البضائع الواردة أو الصادرة دون بيان حمولة ويدخل في ذلك ما يصحبه المسافرون مع مراعاة أحكام المادة (197) من قانون الجمارك النافذ والتي تنص على ما يلي: "تفرض غرامة جمركية لا تزيد على مثل الرسوم على ما يلي: 
*أ‌-*البضائع المستوردة أو المصدرة تهريباً ولا تزيد قيمتها على 100 دينار ولم تكن من البضائع الممنوعة المعينة.
*ب‌-*الأمتعة والمواد المعدة للاستعمال الشخصي والأدوات والهدايا الخاصة بالمسافرين التي لا تتجاوز قيمتها (500) دينار ولا يصرح عنها في المركز الجمركي عند الإدخال أو الإخراج ولم تكن معفاة من الرسوم.
ويجوز في الحالتين إعادة البضائع المحجوزة إلى أصحابها كلا أو جزءاً شرط أن تراعى في ذلك القيود التي تقضي بها النصوص النافذة.
ويتمثل الركن المادي لهذه الجريمة في السلوك السلبي وهو الامتناع عن واجب التصريح عن البضاعة، الذي فرضه القانون على الكافة، للالتزام به، ويكفي لقيام هذه الجريمة، القيام بهذا السلوك الذي يتحد كذلك مع النتيجة.
و- تجاوز البضائع في الإدخال أو الإخراج المراكز الجمركية دون التصريح عنها.
إن إدراج المشرع لهذه الحالة تحت عنوان جرائم التهريب الحكمي هو شيء لا يتفق وواقع الحال حيث أننا أمام جريمة تهريب حقيقي مكتملة الأركان من حيث السلوك، ومحل الجريمة، والسببية والنتيجة. حيث يتم إدخال البضاعة أو إخراجها من البلاد دون أداء الرسوم الجمركية، كما أنه يتم ضبطها بعد تجاوز المركز الجمركي، وبصورة مخالفة للتشريعات الجمركية.
ز- اكتشاف بضائع غير مصرح عنها في المركز الجمركي موضوعة في مخابئ بقصد إخفائها أو في فجوات أو فراغات لا تكون مخصصة عادة لاحتواء مثل هذه البضائع.
تنص المادة (24) من قانون الجمارك النافذ على أنه "يقدم عن كل بضاعة تدخل المملكة أو تخرج منها بيان حمولة، ويتوجب تقديم البضاعة دون إبطاء إلى السلطات الجمركية في أقرب مركز جمركي وفقاً لما تحدده الدائرة". وتنص المادة (49/أ على ما يلي:
"على ناقلي البضائع ومرافقيها أن يقدموا لدى وصولهم إلى المركز الجمركي قائمة الشحن أو الوثيقة التي تقوم مقام بيان الحمولة موقعة من قبل سائق واسطة النقل ومعتمد شركة النقل إن وجد، منظمة وفق الشروط المحددة في المادة (43) من هذا القانون، ومضافاً إليها قيمة البضاعة وللمدير أن يقرر عند الاقتضاء بعض الاستثناءات من هذه القاعدة".
أما الشروط التي نصت عليها المادة (43) من قانون الجمارك الأردني النافذ فهي كما يلي:
*‌أ-*يجب أن تسجل في بيان الحمولة كل بضاعة ترد بطريق البحر ولو كانت مرسلة إلى المناطق الحرة.
*‌ب-*يجب أن ينظم بكامل الحمولة بيان واحد يوقعه ربان السفينة أو وكيلها في ميناء التحميل، متضمناً المعلومات التالية:
*1-*اسم السفينة وجنسيتها وحمولتها المسجلة.
*2-*أنواع البضائع ووزنها الإجمالي ووزن البضائع المنفرطة إن وجدت وإذا كانت البضائع ممنوعة فيجب أن تذكر بتسميتها الحقيقية.
*3-*عدد الطرود والقطع ووصف غلافاتها وعلاماتها وأرقامها.
*4-*اسم الشاحن واسم المرسل إليه.
*5-*المرافئ التي شحنت إليها البضائع.
*‌ج-*على ربان السفينة عند دخولها النطاق الجمركي أن يبرز لدى أول طلب من موظفي الدائرة بيان الحمولة الأصلي للتأشير عليه وأن يسلمهم نسخة منه.
*‌د-*وعلى ربان السفينة أن يقدم للمركز الجمركي عند دخول السفينة المرفأ:
*1.*بيان الحمولة وعند الاقتضاء ترجمته الأولية.
*2.*بيان الحمولة الخاص بمؤن السفينة وأمتعة البحارة والسلع العائدة لهم.
*3.*قائمة بأسماء الركاب.
*4.*قائمة البضائع التي ستفرغ في هذا المرفأ.
*5.*جميع الوثائق وبوالص الشحن التي يمكن أن تطلبها الدائرة في سبيل تطبيق الأنظمة الجمركية.
*هـ-*تقديم البيانات والمستندات خلال ست وثلاثين ساعة من دخول السفينة المرفأ ولا تحتسب ضمن هذه المهلة العطل الرسمية.
*‌و-*يحدد المدير شكل بيان الحمولة وعدد النسخ الواجب تقديمها. إلا أن قانون الجمارك الأردني لم يعتبر عدم تقديم هذه البيانات من جرائم التهريب، إلا أنه اعتبرها من المخالفات المنصوص عليها في المادة (200/ج) والتي جاء فيها: (فيما عدا الحالات التي تعتبر في حكم التهريب تفرض غرامة من 25 – 100 دينار عن المخالفات التالية: "عدم تقديم بيان الحمولة أو ما يقوم مقامه والمستندات الأخرى المشار إليها في المادة 43 من هذا القانون لدى الإدخال أو الإخراج. وكذلك التأخير في تقديم بيان الحمولة أو ما يقوم مقامه عن المدة المنصوص عليها في المادة ذاتها" ).
ورغم أن المشرع قد أفرد بنداً خاصاً، في جرائم التهريب الحكمي، لحالة إخفاء البضائع في مخابئ، إلا أن بعض النقاد يرى بالنتيجة أنها لا تخرج عن جريمة عدم التصريح عنها. لأن إخفاء البضائع بحد ذاته، لا يشكل جريمة تهريب، بل إن عدم التصريح عنها، هو الذي يشكل الجريمة، حيث أن التصريح عن هذه البضاعة حتى لو كانت موضوعة في مخابئ، ينفي الجريمة نفياً قاطعاً وأن الركن المادي لهذه الجريمة هو السلوك السلبي الذي يتمثل بالامتناع عن واجب التصريح عن البضاعة، الذي فرضه القانون على الكافة، للالتزام به، ويكفي لقيام الجريمة، القيام بهذا السلوك الذي يتحد أيضاً مع النتيجة
ح- الزيادة أو النقص أو التبديل في عدد الطرود وفي محتوياتها المقبولة في وضع معلق الرسوم المنصوص عليها في الباب السادس من هذا القانون والمكتشفة بعد مغادرة البضاعة مركز الإدخال ويشمل هذا الحكم البضائع التي عبرت البلاد تهريباً أو دون معاملة ويتحمل الناقل مسؤولية ذلك. حيث نصت المادة (88) من قانون الجمارك على أنه: يجوز إدخال البضائع ونقلها من مكان إلى آخر في المملكة أو عبرها مع تعليق تأدية الرسوم الجمركية وغيرها من الضرائب والرسوم عنها ويشترط في هذه الأوضاع تقديم ضمانات لتأمين الرسوم والضرائب نقداً أو بكفالة مصرفية أو تعهدات مكفولة وفق التعليمات التي يصدرها المدير أما المادة (89) فتنص على أنه لا يجوز استعمال المواد والأصناف المقبولة تحت أي وضع من الأوضاع المعلقة للرسوم أو تخصيصها أو التصرف بها في غير الأغراض والغايات التي استوردت من أجلها وصرح عنها في البيانات المقدمة.
ط- عدم تقديم الإثباتات التي تحددها الدائرة لإبراء بيانات الأوضاع المعلقة للرسوم المنصوص عليها في الباب السادس من هذا القانون. حيث تنص المادة (90) من قانون الجمارك على ما يلي: تبرأ الكفالات المصرفية والتعهدات المكفولة وترد الرسوم والضرائب المؤمنة استناداً إلى شهادات الإبراء وفق الشروط التي يحددها المدير. وبشكل عام فإن الإبراء يتم عادة، إما بوضع البضاعة في الاستهلاك المحلي مع دفع الرسوم الجمركية المترتبة عليها. وإما بإخراجها من المملكة وتقديم ما يثبت خروج البضاعة وإما بإخراجها من خلال دخولها كجزء من السلع المصنعة والمصدرة.
ي- إخراج البضائع من المناطق الحرة أو المخازن الجمركية أو المستودعات إلى المنطقة الجمركية دون معاملة جمركية.
والركن المادي لهذه الجريمة هو ممارسة السلوك المادي الذي نهى عنه القانون الجمركي والذي يتحد مع النتيجة، ويؤدي بالتالي إلى تكامل أركان جرم التهريب وهو إدخال البضاعة إلى البلاد دون أداء الرسوم الجمركية والرسوم والضرائب الأخرى، أو خلافاً لأحكام المنع أو التقييد وذلك تبعاً لنوع البضاعة.
ك- تقديم البيانات الكاذبة التي قصد منها استيراد أو تصدير بضائع ممنوعة معينة أو ممنوعة أو محصورة أو التي قصد منها استيراد بضائع بطريق التلاعب بالقيمة لتجاوز مقادير المخصصات النقدية المحددة في النصوص النافذة.
ولا يمكن لتوافر أركان هذه الجريمة، القيام بالسلوك المادي وهو تقديم البيانات الكاذبة، بل لا بد من توافر الدافع أو الباعث وهو التهرب من أحكام المنع أو الحصر أو التحديد، بمعنى أن هذه الجريمة تتطلب قصداً خاصاً وهو الوصول إلى استيراد بضائع ممنوعة، أو محصورة، أو محددة، من خلال هذه البيانات الكاذبة.
ل- تقديم مستندات أو قوائم كاذبة أو مزورة أو مصطنعة أو وضع علامات كاذبة بقصد التخلص من تأدية الرسوم الجمركية أو الرسوم والضرائب الأخرى كلياً أو جزئياً أو بقصد تجاوز أحكام المنع أو الحصر، مع مراعاة ما ورد في المادة (198/أ/2) من هذا القانون الجمركي والتي جاء فيها: فيما عدا الحالات التي تعتبر في حكم التهريب والمشمولة بالمادة (204) من هذا القانون تفرض غرامة لا تزيد على نصف الرسوم والضرائب المتوجبة على البيان المخالف الذي يتحقق فيه أن القيمة الحقيقية لا تزيد على 10%من القيمة المعترف بها أو 10% من الوزن أو العدد أو القياس على ألا تكون من البضائع الممنوعة.
فإذا كان محل الجريمة بضاعة ممنوعة أو محصورة فإننا نكون أمام جريمة تامة لمجرد عبور البضاعة الخط الجمركي، أما إذا كان محل الجريمة بضاعة خاضعة للرسوم، وكان القيام بالسلوك المادي لغاية التخلص من هذه الرسوم، وتم ضبط البضاعة والمستندات قبل دخولها إلى البلاد، فإننا نكون أمام شروع في التهريب، أما إذا اكتشفت هذه المستندات، بعد دخول البضاعة إلى البلاد نكون أمام جريمة تهريب تامة.
م- نقل أو حيازة البضائع الممنوعة المعينة أو الممنوعة أو المحصورة دون تقديم إثباتات تؤيد استيرادها بصورة نظامية.
ن- نقل أو حيازة البضائع الخاضعة لضابطة النطاق الجمركي ضمن هذا النطاق دون مستند نظامي.
س- عدم إعادة استيراد البضائع الممنوع تصديرها والمصدرة مؤقتاً لأي غاية كانت. ويتمثل الركن المادي لهذه الجريمة بسلوك سلبي هو عدم إعادة استيراد البضاعة خلال المدة الممنوحة لصاحبها لإعادة استيرادها، كما يشترط في محل الجريمة أن تكون من البضائع الممنوع تصديرها. وعلى ضوء ما تقدم فإن عدم إعادة استيراد البضاعة الممنوع تصديرها، يحقق النتيجة التي نص عليها قانون الجمارك الأردني النافذ في المادة (203) "إخراج البضاعة خلافاً لأحكام المنع" وعليه فإننا نكون أمام جريمة تهريب تامة.
ع- تفريغ البضائع من القطارات أو تحميلها عليها بصورة مغايرة للأنظمة في الأماكن التي لا توجد فيها مراكز جمركية أو تحميلها أو تفريغها في النطاق الجمركي.
*ثانياً :* من حيث المصلحة المعتدى عليها فإن التهريب الجمركي
ينقسم إلى تهريب ضريبي وغير ضريبي.
*1-**التهريب الضريبي:* ويتحقق بإدخال البضائع أو إخراجها بطريقة غير مشروعة دون أداء الضريبة الجمركية المستحقة، وهو إضرار بمصلحة ضريبة الدولة، ويتحقق هذا الإضرار بحرمانها من تلك الضريبة.
*2-**التهريب غير الضريبي:* يتكون الركن المادي في هذه الجريمة من نشاط يتمثل في إدخال المهرب بضاعة أو إخراجها من البلاد خرقاً للحظر المفروض عليها، ويستوي أن يكون الجاني قد أدخل البضاعة أو أخرجها بطريقة مشروعة أو غير مشروعة.
ولذلك فإن الجريمة تقع حتى لو أقر الحائز للبضاعة المحظور دخولها بحيازتها كما أنها تقع من باب أولى لو أخطأ الموظف المختص فلم يتبين أنها محظور استيرادها وعليه فلا يجوز لمن يستورد بضاعة محظور استيرادها أن يحتج بأنه سلك الطريق الطبيعي لاستيرادها. فالنشاط المادي يكتمل بتوافر فعل دخول البضاعة أو إخراجها في وجود حظر لاستيرادها أو تصديرها، ولا عبرة بما إذا كانت البضاعة ذات نفع عام أو ليس لها ضرر على الصحة أو الأخلاق فالاعتبارات التي أدت إلى الحظر متروك تقديرها لسلطات الدولة وفقاً للظروف التي تمر بها.
والفرق بين صورتي التهريب الجمركي من حيث المصلحة المعتدى عليها أنه بينما يهدف قانون الجمارك من العقاب على التهريب الضريبي إلى حماية مصلحة الدولة الضريبية من الإضرار بها أو تعريضها للخطر، فإنه يهدف من وراء العقاب على التهريب غير الضريبي إلى حماية مصلحة أخرى أساسية غير مصلحتها الضريبية، والتي قد تكون اقتصادية أو حربية أو صحية أو أخلاقية.
ويطلق البعض3على التهريب غير الضريبي اصطلاح التهريب الاقتصادي تمييزاً له عن التهريب غير الضريبي، وذلك على أساس الهدف الذي يتوخاه المشرع من العقاب عليه هو حماية المصلحة الاقتصادية للدولة كما أنه كثيراً ما ينطوي التهريب الاقتصادي على تهريب ضريبي لأن المال موضوع التهريب الاقتصادي غالباً ما يكون وعاءاً للضريبة الجمركية.
إلا أن بعض الفقهاء انتقدوا هذه التسمية وقالوا أن فيها قصوراً عن الإحاطة بحقيقة هذا التهريب، لأنه لا تلازم بين التهريب غير الضريبي والمصالح الاقتصادية للدولة، فالقيود التي تفرضها الدولة لمنع الاستيراد أو التصدير لا تهدف إلى رعاية مصالحها الاقتصادية فحسب وإنما قد يريد بها حماية مصالح أخرى سياسية أو اجتماعية أو أخلاقية أو صحية4
ونحن بدورنا نؤيد الاتجاه الذي يؤيد هذا النقد، باعتبار أن "التهريب الاقتصادي" هو صورة من صور التهريب غير الضريبي لا كلها. لأن الأسباب التي تفرض الرقابة الجمركية من أجلها غير محصورة في الأغراض المالية والاقتصادية بل تتعداها إلى أغراض أخرى متنوعة منها: الاجتماعية والسياسية والأخلاقية والصحية. أو لاعتبارات تتعلق بأمن الدولة أو بمركزها بين غيرها من الدول.
ويرى بعض الفقهاء أنه من الأفضل عدم تعدد التهريب الجمركي بتعدد المصالح المعتدى عليها، ولا تجزئته إلى تهريب ضريبي وتهريب غير ضريبي، لأن التهريب غير الضريبي ينطوي، في غالب الأحوال، على تهريب ضريبي إذ أن محل التهريب غير الضريبي كثيراً ما يكون وعاء للضريبة الجمركية، لذلك ليس هناك فيصل حازم بين الاثنين فالتهريب الجمركي واحد وإن تنوعت أسبابه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*ثالثاً :* من حيث القدر الذي يتم التهرب منه من الضريبة وتخسره الخزانة العامة
ينقسم التهريب الجمركي إلى تهريب كلي وتهريب جزئي.
*1-**التهريب الكلي:* وهو يتحقق إذا استطاع المهرب أن يتخلص من كل الضرائب الجمركية المستحقة، ويترتب على ذلك فقدان الخزانة العامة لكامل الضريبة الجمركية.
*2-**التهريب الجزئي:* وهو يتحقق عندما يستطيع المهرب أن يتخلص من جزء من الرسوم والضرائب الجمركية والضرائب الأخرى المستحقة، وبالتالي فقدان الخزانة العامة بعضاً من تلك الضرائب والرسوم.
وغني عن البيان أن هذا التقسيم لا يقوم إلا بالنسبة للتهريب الضريبي وحده دون التهريب غير الضريبي الذي لا يتصور فيه أن يكون كلياً أو جزئياً. كما أنه يمكن أن يثور بصدد التهريب الحقيقي أو الحكمي على حد سواء إذ يصح أن يكون أيهما تهريباً كلياً أو جزئياً. وهنا لابد من الإشارة إلى أن غالبية التشريعات الجمركية تلجأ إلى المساواة في التجريم والعقاب بين التهريب الكلي والجزئي، ومن بينها قانون الجمارك الأردني وقانون الجمارك المصري.
*رابعاً :*من حيث جماعة التهريب
ينقسم التهريب الجمركي إلى تهريب جماعي وفردي.
*1-**التهريب الجماعي:* وهو التهريب الذي ينصب على كميات كبيرة من البضائع، وأنواع محددة منها غالباً ما تكون محل اعتبار، وهو يقع عملاً بواسطة عصابات منظمة.
*2-**التهريب الفردي:* وهو الفعل الذي يقع بفعل شخص أو أشخاص منفردين سواء كانوا من البحارة أو العاملين بالسفن والطائرات أو المسافرين وغيرهم، وهو ينصب عادة على كافة البضائع دون تمييز ويقع على كافة الحدود وبواسطة كافة الوسائل الممكنة وهو أقل خطورة من التهريب الجماعي.
وتبدو أهمية التمييز بين هذين النوعين قائمة في أنه قد تقوم قرينة على قصد الاتجار في حالة التهريب الجماعي، فالثابت أن هذا القصد يتكون من مجموعة من العناصر مثل كمية البضائع ونوعها وقيمتها.
*([1]) الدكتور عوض محمد، جرائم المخدرات والتهريب الجمركي والنقدي، الاسكندرية، 1965، ص 139، رقم 16.*

*([2]) المحامي فايز الفاعوري: جريمة التهريب الجمركي / عمان، ص 97 .*

*([3]) الدكتور أحمد فتحي سرور: الجرائم الضريبية والنقدية، القاهرة، 1960، ص 280، رقم 95.*

*([4]) الدكتور عوض محمد، جرائم المخدرات والتهريب الجمركي والنقدي، الاسكندرية، 1965، ص 139، رقم 16.*

*([5]) الدكتور شوقي رامز شعبان: النظرية العامة للجريمة الجمركية، بيروت، 1976، ص 42 .*


*القسم الثاني*

*أركان جريمة التهريب الجمركي*

تتكون الجريمة بشكل عام من ثلاث عناصر، مادي، ومعنوي، وقانوني. فالعنصر المادي: هو الفعل الذي يشكل كيان الجريمة والنتيجة المترتبة على هذا الفعل وعلاقة السببية التي تربط الفعل بالنتيجة والعنصر المعنوي: هو إرادة الفاعل عند القيام بالفعل سواء اتخذت صورة القصد أو الخطأ أما العنصر القانوني فهو وجود نص في القانون يعاقب على ذلك الفعل.
وجريمة التهريب الجمركي من الجرائم العمدية التي يتطلب فيها توافر الركن المادي والركن المعنوي، إلا أننا سوف نلاحظ أن بعض صور التهريب الجمركي لا يشترط فيها توافر الركن المعنوي أي القصد الجنائي، فمتى توافر الركن المادي وهو الفعل المادي تحققت جريمة التهريب الجمركي بغض النظر عما إذا كان قصد المهرب هو التهرب من الضريبة أم لا. لذا فإننا سوف نتطرق إليها بالبحث في ركنيها المادي والمعنوي على النحو التالي:
المبحث الأول
الركن المادي في جريمة التهريب الجمركي
لا تتكون الجريمة بدون فعل يتخذ مظهراً خارجياً يدل عليها فلا يستطيع القانون الجزائي أن ينفذ إلى ضمائر الناس وما يعتلج في صدورهم، لذا لابد من قيام الجاني بنشاط مادي يترجم فيه النوايا وخلجات النفس لتتم الجريمة. والركن المادي: هو الركن الأساسي والجوهري في الجريمة وهو الركن الذي يظهر الجريمة إلى حيز الوجود، فلولاه لما كان هناك جريمة. (ويتمثل الركن المادي في جريمة التهريب الجمركي في مخالفة الالتزام الجمركي. ويفترض لقيام الجريمة الجمركية وجود علاقة قانونية، من ضريبة أو غيرها، بين الفاعل الأصلي والدولة، كشخص معنوي يكون فيها الفاعل الطرف السلبي لهذه العلاقة، وبمقتضاها يقع على عاتقه التزام جمركي بالقيام بعمل أو بالامتناع عن عمل وبمخالفة هذا الالتزام تقع الجريمة الجمركية. فالالتزام بأداء الضريبة الجمركية، أو غيرها من الالتزامات الجمركية وإن كان مصدره القانون إلا أنه لا ينشأ إلا بحصول الواقعة المنشئة أو الالتزام) 1
وعلى أساس ما تقدم يرى فقهاء القانون الجمركي أن الركن المادي للجريمة الجمركية يتألف من عدة عناصر. فهو يقتضي نشاطاً مادياً معنياً يباشره الجاني بأسلوب خاص، ومحلاً متميزاً ينصب عليه هذا النشاط، ومكاناً محدداً يتم فيه، ونتيجة تترتب عليه، مصلحة سببية تربط بين هذا النشاط وتلك النتيجة2
وللركن المادي في جريمة التهريب الجمركي أهمية كبيرة، فلا يعرف القانون أصلاً جرائم ركن مادي، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن قيام الجريمة على ركنها المادي يجعل إقامة الدليل عليها ميسوراً، غذ أن إثبات الماديات سهل، ثم أنه يقي الأفراد احتمال أن تؤاخذهم السلطات العامة دون أن يصدر عنهم سلوك مادي محدد فتعصف بأمنهم وحرياتهم. ولما كانت المادة (203) من قانون الجمارك الأردني النافذ نصت على أن التهريب يقع بإدخال أو إخراج بضاعة دون دفع الرسوم الجمركية والرسوم والضرائب الأخرى كلياً أو جزئياً أو بالمخالفة لأحكام المنع والتقييد الواردة في قانون الجمارك أو في القوانين والأنظمة الأخرى.
لذا فإن التهريب الجمركي قد يكون ضريبي ويرد على ضريبة جمركية مفروضة على البضاعة المسموح باستيرادها وقد يكون غير ضريبي ويرد على البضائع التي لا يجوز استيرادها أو تصديرها وذلك بقصد خرق الحظر الذي فرضه الشارع في هذا الشأن.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

كما أن التهريب قد يقع فعلاً بإدخال البضاعة أو إخراجها من إقليم المملكة، وقد يقع حكماً بأن يكون سلوك الجاني من شأنه أن يجعل إدخال البضاعة أو إخراجها وشيك الحدوث. لذلك فإننا تناولنا عند الحديث عن أنواع التهريب الجمركي ثلاثة موضوعات، هي: جريمة التهريب الضريبي، جريمة التهريب غير الضريبي وجريمة التهريب الحكمي.

 
المبحث الثاني
الركن المعنوي في جريمة التهريب الجمركي
الاتجاه السائد في التشريعات الجنائية الحديثة أن ماديات الجريمة لا تنشئ مسؤولية ولا تستوجب عقاباً ما لم تتوافر إلى جانبها كل العناصر المعنوية التي يتطلبها كيان الجريمة ذاته، والركن المعنوي إرادة إجرامية ناتجة عن اتجاهها الآثم إلى مخالفة القانون، أي تحقيق ماديات غير مشروعة3
ولاتجاه الإرادة الجمركية صورتان رئيسيتان: العقد الجرمي وبه تكون الجريمة عمدية، والخطأ وبه تكون الجريمة غير عمدية. وهذا النموذج المعنوي ركن من أركان الجريمة إذا تخلف لا تقوم الجريمة والركن المعنوي ضروري لقيام الجريمة إلا إذا نص المشرع صراحة على خلاف ذلك، وهو ما يعبر عنه بأنه لا جريمة بدون نية.
ويجمع الفقه على تعريف القصد الجنائي بأنه "إرادة الإضرار بمصلحة قانونية محمية بقانون يفترض علم الكافة به" وقد جرت العادة على وصف هذا الركن المعنوي في القانون بالقصد العام، بالمقابلة للقصد الخاص، وهو قصد أكثر تميزاً ولا يتطلبه القانون إلا للعقاب على بعض جرائم معينة والقصد الجنائي يتكون من عنصرين هما العلم والإرادة ويختلف الفقه حول الدور الذي يلعبه كل من العنصرين في تكوين القصد.
فقد ذهبت نظرية العلم إلى القول بأن القصد هو إرادة الفعل تعطي الفعل دلالته الإجرامية، وهي بذلك تستبعد إرادة النتيجة من عداد عناصر القصد.
أما نظرية الإرادة فتضيف إلى إرادة الفعل والعلم بالنتيجة إرادة هذه النتيجة وكل واقعة ذات أهمية في إسباغ الصفة الإجرامية على الفعل4ونحن بدورنا نؤيد الذي يقول أنه على الرغم من تطلب هذين العنصرين فإن أهمية الإرادة تزيد على أهمية العلم إذ ليس العلم متطلباً لذاته، ولكن باعتباره مرحلة في تكوين الإرادة، وشرطاً أساسياً لتصورها، والقانون لا يحرم النشاط النفسي إلا إذا كان يتجه اتجاهاً ثابتاً إلى غاية غير مشرعة5
ويعرف القصد الخاص بأنه نية انصرفت إلى غاية معينة، أو دفعها إلى الفعل باعث خاص6
وقد ثار خلاف كبير في الفقه الجمركي حول مدى استلزام توافر القصد الجنائي الخاص في جريمة التهريب، فاتجه البعض إلى أن جريمة التهريب جريمة عمدية تقوم على القصد العام دون حاجة إلى توافر القصد الخاص7
بينما ذهب البعض الآخر إلى أنه جريمة التهريب ذات قصد خاص، فلا يكفي أن يعلم المهرب بأنه يرتكب فقل التهريب، وإنما يتعين أن يكون الدافع لذلك رغبته في التخلص من الرسوم الجمركية8
ونحن نرى أنه يجب أن يتوافر في جريمة التهريب الضريبي الحقيقي عنصري العلم والإرادة. فينبغي أن يحيط الجاني علماً بكل واقعة ذات أهمية قانونية في تكوين الجريمة، وأهم واقعة تقوم بها الجريمة هي الفعل الذي يأتيه الجاني ويتمثل في سلوكه الإجرامي، وتترتب على الفعل النتيجة التي يتمثل فيها الاعتداء على الحق الذي يحميه القانون.
ويربط بين الفعل والنتيجة مجموعة من الوقائع تقوم عليها علاقة السببية. كما يتعين أن يتوافر لدى الجاني إرادة ارتكاب الجريمة وذلك بأن يقع النشاط المادي من شخص مميز ولديه حرية الاختيار.
وعى ضوء ذلك فإن تبين انتفاء العلم لدى الجاني بأن كان لا يعلم بوجود البضاعة الممنوعة بداخل حقيبته فأدخلها أو أخرجها منها، فإن عنصر العلم ينتفي وبذلك لا تكتمل أركان الجريمة كما يتحقق العلم إذا تبين أن المهرب الحائز لبضاعة لم يسدد عنها الرسوم الجمركية والرسوم والضرائب الأخرى قد تجاوز بفعله الخط الجمركي عنصر لازم للعلم بالجهة التي أناط بها القانون تحصيل الرسوم الجمركية.
أما العلم بقانون الجمارك ونصوص التهريب الجمركي فهو علم مفترض لا سبيل إلى نفيه بحسب الأصل كما يعتبر علماً مفترضاً في هذه الحال كل ما يتعلق بقوانين الاستيراد والتصدير والقواعد الخاصة بحظر استيراد سلع معينة أو تصديرها.
أما بالنسبة لجرائم التهريب الضريبي فإن القصد الجنائي العام بعنصريه العلم والإرادة هو المطلوب توافره، فيجب أن يحيط الجاني علماً بعناصر الواقعة الإجرامية المؤثمة وأن يتجه نشاطه الإجرامي صوب ارتكاب الجريمة على النحو الموصوف بالنموذج الإجرامي للواقعة كما ورد نص التجريم هذا فيما يتعلق بجريمة التهريب الحكمي غير الضريبي أما بالنسبة للتهريب الحكمي الضريبي والذي يلزم لقيامه توافر القصد الخاص متمثلاً في قصد التخلص من الرسوم الجمركية والرسوم والضرائب الأخرى.
وعلى ضوء ما تقدم فإننا نجد أنه لابد للمشرع الجمركي أن يتدخل تدخلاً حاسماً في مسألة القصد الجنائي في جرائم التهريب الحقيقي والحكمي وغير الضريبي. حيث اختلف الفقهاء فيما بينهم في تحديد القصد الجنائي الذي يتطلبه المشرع فالبعض ذهب إلى أن المطلوب هو القصد الجنائي العام بعنصريه العلم والإرادة.
بينما ذهب جانب آخر من الفقه إلى أن القصد المطلوب هو القصد الجنائي الخاص، فلا يكفي أن يعلم المهرب بأنه يرتكب فعل التهريب بل لابد أن يكون للمهرب صد خاص بأن يكون الدافع إلى سلوك المهرب هو رغبته في التخلص من الرسوم الجمركية والرسوم والضرائب الأخرى.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

1]) الدكتور أحمد فتحي سرور: الجرائم الضريبية والنقدية – القاهرة، 1960، ص 107 .
*([2]) الدكتور عوض محمد، جرائم المخدرات والتهريب الجمركي والنقدي، الطبعة الأولى، الاسكندرية،   1966، ص 146 .*

*([3]) د. فوزية عبد الستار: المساهمة الأصلية في الجريمة، رسالة دكتوراة مقدمة لجامعة القاهرة سنة 1967، ص 94 .*

*([4]) الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني: شرح قانون العقوبات اللبناني/ القسم العام، بيروت، سنة 1975، ص 385*

*([5]) الدكتور جلال ثروت: نظرية الجريمة متعدية القصد الجنائي/ رسالة دكتوراة/ جامعة الاسكندرية، سنة 1959، ص 224 .*

*([6]) الدكتور محمد نجيب السيد: جريمة التهريب الجمركي في ضوء الفقه والقضاء، الاسكندرية، 1992،   ص 173 .*

*([7]) المستشار فاروق سيف النصر: محاضرات في جرائم القتل الخطأ وفي قضايا التهريب الجمركي، القاهرة، 1985، ص 84.*

*([8]) الدكتور أحمد فتحي سرور: الجرائم الضريبية والنقدية، القاهرة، 1960، ص 300، رقم 101 .*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

القسم الثالث
نظرية الاختصاص المكاني وجريمة التهريب 
"خروج جريمة التهريب عن قواعد الاختصاص"
الباب الأول
مقدمة عامة
*نظرية الاختصاص*

يقصد بالاختصاص تحديد القانون للسلطة المختصة في نظر الدعاوى، أي ولاية الفصل في المنازعات القضائية حسب النوع الذي عينه وحدده القانون، ويقصد بها السلطة القضائية سواء كانت جهة مدنية أم استثنائية أم جنائية وتعني الأخيرة السلطة التي يقررها القانون للقضاء (قضاء التحقيق، ويشمل قاضي التحقيق كما يشمل النيابة العامة عندما تباشر وظيفة التحقيق باعتبارها تمارس عملاً قضائياً كما تعني أيضاً قضاء الحكم) ([1]).
من هذا يفهم أن المقصود بالاختصاص الصلاحية لأداء وظيفة قضائية معينة يعترف القانون بالأعمال التي تمارسها ويفهم أيضاً أن الاختصاص لا يشمل مرحلة المحاكمة بالنسبة للمسائل الجنائية بل يمتد إلى اختصاص سلطات التحقيق والاتهام وحتى سلطات الاستدلال([2]).
ومن أجل الوصول لتحديد الاختصاص فإن المشرع وضع تصنيفاً للدعاوى وتنويعاً للمحاكم، وتخويل كل محكمة النظر في مجموعة معينة من الدعاوى وجزاء الخروج على قواعد الاختصاص بطلان هذا العمل.





*المبحث الأول*
*المبادئ العامة لنظرية الاختصاص*
الاختصاص بصفة عامة قد يكون دولياً وقد يكون إقليمياً([3]):
فالاختصاص الدولي يعني سلطة محاكم كل دولة في أن تنظر دعاوى معينة دون المحاكم الأجنبية – في نظر مشرعها – بالفصل بالمنازعات التي تثور على إقليمها بين الأشخاص المقيمين فيها كانوا مواطنين أو أجانب أو تلك التي تتعلق بالأموال الموجودة على أرضها أو الجرائم التي ترتكب فيها([4]).
وعند تعيين المحكمة المختصة بنظر هذه الدعاوى داخل قطر الدولة ذاته فإنه يتحتم أولاً تعيين أو تحديد هل هذه الدعاوى من اختصاص المحاكم الأردنية فإنه يجب عندها البحث حول أي محكمة من المحاكم الأردنية لها الاختصاص في نظر هذه الدعاوى، أي أن الاختصاص الدولي يسبق الاختصاص الداخلي(3)، وقد تناولت الاختصاص الدولي للمحاكم المادة (27) من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية رقم (14) لسنة 2001 أردني والتي جاء فيها:
*1-*تمارس المحاكم النظامية في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية حق القضاء على جميع الأشخاص في المواد المدنية، باستثناء المواد التي قد يفوض فيها حق القضاء إلى محاكم دينية أو محاكم خاصة بموجب أحكام أي قانون آخر.
والقواعد التي تحدد الاختصاص الدولي للمحاكم في دولة ما هي القواعد الصادرة عن مشرعها فالاختصاص الدولي للمحاكم الأردنية يحددها المشرع الأردني، بما أن الأصل في نطاق تطبيق قانون العقوبات من حيث المكان مرتبط مع الاختصاص الدولي للمحاكم لذات الدولة، فإن ذلك يعني أن كل جريمة ترتكب داخل الدولة وينطبق عليها قانونها، تختص بها محاكم الدولة بغض النظر عن جنسية مرتكبيها أو المجني عليه فيها.
والقواعد التي تحدد السلطان المكاني للنص الجنائي أربعة: إقليمية النص، شخصية النص، عينية النص، وعالمية النص([5]). 
ونعني بإقليمية النص: أن يطبق على كل شخص يرتكب جريمة في الإقليم الخاضع لسيادة الدولة أياً كانت جنسية مرتكبيها، كما نعني بشخصية النص: أن يطبق النص على كل جريمة يرتكبها شخص يحمل جنسية الدولة أيّاً كان الإقليم الذي ارتكبها فيه، أما المقصود بعينية النص: أن يطبق النص على كل جريمة تمس الحقوق الأساسية للدولة أيّاً كانت جنسية مرتكبها ومكان ارتكابها، ونعني بعالمية النص أن يطبق على كل جريمة يقبض على مرتكبها في إقليم الدولة أيّاً كانت جنسيته ومكان جريمته ويختلف نطاق تطبيق هذه المبادئ من حيث المجال المكاني وأوسعها بدون شك عالمية النص.
ويلاحظ أن المبدأ الراجح في التشريعات الحديثة هو مبدأ إقليمية النص الجنائي.
ويرجع ذلك لمبدأ السيادة التي للدولة على إقليمها حيث أن القانون الجنائي الوسيلة لتأمين الحقوق الجديرة بالحماية الجنائية وهو مظهر السيادة على الإقليم وهو الأقرب لتحقيق العدالة حيث تتوافر أدلة الإثبات في مكان الجريمة ويسهل تحقيقها حيث يكون القاضي الإقليمي أقدر على تحديد مسؤولية مرتكبها والقاضي يطبق قانون بلده، كما أن ذلك يحقق عملية الردع المتوخاة من العقاب بصورة أفضل.
وفي حال ثبوت الاختصاص الدولي لمحكمة دولة معينة (الأردن، أو مصر أو سوريا مثلاً) فإن قانون العقوبات الخاص بهذه الدولة المعينة يصبح واجب التطبيق ولو كان المتهم بها أجنبياً ولو كان مكان وقوع الجريمة في الخارج.
أما عن الاختصاص الجنائي الداخلي، فيقصد به توزيع الدعاوى الجنائية التي تختص بها المحاكم في الدولة دولياً على المحاكم المتنوعة فيها وفقاً للضوابط التي حددها المشرع، وقد تناولت المادة (140) من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية هذا التوزيع بالنسبة للجنح والجناية، وجرائم الجنح الملازمة للجناية فيما عدا ما كان من اختصاص محاكم الصلح والتي خصص لها النظر ببعض الجنح والمخالفات حسب ما حدد المشرع وكذلك الجنايات الكبرى التي حددتها المادة (4) من قانون محكمة الجنايات الكبرى رقم (19) لسنة 1986.
وقد تناولت هذا التوزيع في المسائل المدنية المادة (30) وما بعدها بالنسبة لاختصاص محكمة البداية، من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية رقم (14) لسنة 2001 والمادة الثالثة من قانون محاكم الصلح رقم (13) لسنة 2001 بصيغته المعدلة.
والاختصاص بصورة عامة لا يكون جنائياً فقط بل يكون اختصاص غير عادي لأن القضاء ليس نوعاً واحداً فهناك القضاء الإداري، والقضاء العادي (مدني وجنائي).
وقد ينشئ المشرع أنواعاً أخرى إذا رأى في ذلك ملائمة تخصيص محاكم معينة لينظر دعاوى من نوع معين (مثل المحكمة الجمركية)، المهم أن ضابط التمييز بين أنواع القضاء هو الاختصاص([6]).

*المبحث الثاني*

*الطبيعة القانونية للاختصاص([7])*
عرفنا أن مصدر الاختصاص هو قواعد القانون، فطبيعة الاختصاص قانونية وبهذا فهي ذات طابع ملزم سواء لأطراف الدعاوى أو للقاضي نفسه.
يتضح من هذا أن المدعي يلتزم برفع الدعوى أمام المحكمة التي خولها القانون بنظر الدعوى ولا يجوز له أن يلزم المدعى عليه برفعها أمام محكمة أخرى، كما لا يحق للمدعى عليه أن يدفع بعدم الاختصاص لكون هذه المحكمة غير ملائمة له([8])، علاوة على ذلك فإن قواعد الاختصاص ملزمة للقاضي نفسه فإن دخلت قانوناً في اختصاصه، فإنه يعتبر مرتكباً لجريمة إذا رفض النظر فيها، وان كانت خارجة عن اختصاصه فإنه يتعين عليه أن يخرج الدعوى من حوزته وإلا كان قضاؤه باطلاً، إلا إذا قبل الخصوم ذلك صراحة أو ضمناً هذا ما أكدته المادة (27/2) من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية الأردني السابق ذكره.

*المطلب الأول*
*قواعد الاختصاص والنظام العام*
من استعراضنا لأحكام القانون وأحكام محكمة التمييز الأردنية وأحكام محكمة النقض المصرية نجد أن الاختصاص متعلق بالنظام العام فيما عدا الاختصاص المحلي([9]).
وهذا ما أفادته المادة (108) من قانون المرافعات المصرية، حيث اعتبرت الدفع لعدم الاختصاص المحلي غير متعلق بالنظام العام، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للمسائل الجنائية حيث حدد للاختصاص المكاني أكثر من ضابط وجعل المشرع لها التساوي ولا تفاضل في أي منها (تمييز أردني جزاء 90/54 ص 870 سنة 1954 المبادئ ج1 ص 46، أنظر نقض مصري 18/4/1976، س 27، ص 436 مج فني. نقض مصري 1525 لسنة 50 جلسة 17/11/1980 س 31 مج فني ص 1012).
وقضت محكمة التمييز الأردنية / بأن المحكمة لا تملك البحث في دفع عدم الاختصاص المكاني ما لم يتمسك به المدعي قبل الدخول في موضوع الدعوى([10]).
وجاء أيضاً بأنه لا يجوز سماع الدفع بعدم الصلاحية المكانية إذا لم يتمسك بهذا الدفع قبل الإجابة على لائحة الدعوى([11]).
وقضت أيضاً أن الدفع بعدم الاختصاص المحلي هو دفع ابتدائي يجب إبداؤه قبل الدخول في موضوع الدعوى إذ لا تفيد مناقشة المميز ضدها للموضوع بالتناوب والتنازل عن هذا الدفع بعدم الاختصاص الذي أبدى قبل مواجهة الموضوع([12]).
يفهم من هذه الأحكام وغيرها أن الدفع بعدم الاختصاص المكاني ليس من النظام العام، فلا يحق للمحكمة أن تحكم به من تلقاء نفسها، كما لا يحق للخصم أن يدفع بهذا الدفع إذا ما بدأ في النظر في الدعوى الأصلية، ويلزم الدفع به قبل الإجابة على لائحة الادعاء أو الشكوى سواء من قبل المدعى عليه أو محاميه.
وإن بدأت المحكمة في نظر الدعوى أو الشكوى فإن الطعن يصبح بغير جدوى ولا تملك المحكمة أصلاً البحث فيه ولا يجوز سماع مثل هذا الدفع ولذا فإنه يترتب على المحكمة رد الطلب فوراً ومن تلقاء نفسها والحكمة من ذلك أنه طالما ارتضى الطرفان منذ البداية في نظر الدعوى لدى هذه المحكمة فلا داعي لتعطيل سير العدالة([13]).
وفي جميع الأحوال إذا ما ثبت للقاضي اختصاصه بالدعوى يتعين عليه أن يقضي فيها، فإن امتنع ارتكب جريمة([14]).وإذا ثبت له أنه غير مختص وجب عليه أن يقرر ذلك، ويخرج الدعوى من حوزته فإذا أقضى فيها كان قضاؤه باطلاً([15]).
والعلة في ذلك أن النظر في موضوع الطلب المقدم للمحكمة بعدم الاختصاص المكاني بعد الدخول في موضوع الدعوى يترتب عليه سقوط الحق منه لأن الدخول في موضوع الدعوى معناه التنازل عن الحق في الدفع بعدم الاختصاص. وقد أكدت المادة (110) من قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية الأردني ذلك وقد جاء فيها:
*-*الدفع ببطلان غير المتصل بالنظام العام وسائر الدفوع المتعلقة بالإجراءات غير المتصلة بالنظام العام، والدفع بعدم الاختصاص المكاني (أو بوجود شرط التحكيم) يجب إبداؤها معاً قبل إبداء أي دفع اجرائي آخر أو طلب أو دفاع في الدعوى وإلا سقط الحق فيها، كما يسقط حق الطاعن في هذه الدفوع إذا لم يبدها في لائحة الطعن.
ويجب إبداء جميع الوجوه التي بني عليها الدفع المتعلق بالإجراءات غير المتصل بالنظام العام معاً وإلا سقط الحق لما لم يبد منها.
وما دام العمل باطلاً ابتداء فإن سير القضاء فيه مخالف لقواعد الإجراءات فتكون المحكمة مهدرة لوقتها، وجاهلة لنطاق سلطتها القضائية، وما دام أن المحكمة لا تملك بداءة الحق في السير بالطلب لعدم الاختصاص المكاني، فإن من لا يملك شيئاً لا يستطيع إعطاءه([16]).
ويلاحظ أن قواعد الاختصاص المتعلقة بالنظام العام في المسائل الجنائية هي ذاتها في المسائل المدنية حيث اعتبر الاختصاص النوعي أو القيمي والوظيفي متعلق بالنظام العام، وكذلك الاختصاص الدولي يعتبر غير متعلق بالنظام العام إلا في حالة استثنائية إذا ما تعلق بحالة اختصاص مكاني إلزامي([17])، المادة (109) من القانون الأردني (أصول محاكمات المدنية) في فقرتها 2 منه تتضمن بأن الدفع بعدم الاختصاص المكاني لا يعتبر من النظام العام في حين نصت المادة 111 منه بأن الدفع بعدم الاختصاص لانتقاء ولاية المحكمة أو بسبب نوع الدعوى أو قيمتها فإنه من النظام العام.
ويترتب على تعلق بعض أنواع الاختصاص بالنظام العام نتائج هامة وهي أنه لا يجوز للأفراد الاتفاق على مخالفة قواعد الاختصاص لا صراحة ولا ضمناً، ويجب على المحكمة أن تبحث هذا الأمر من تلقاء نفسها وتقضي بعدم الاختصاص إن لم تكن الدعوى من اختصاصها حتى لا يستوجب حكمها بالبطلان، كما يحق للنيابة العامة في المسائل الجنائية أن تدفع بعدم الاختصاص حتى لو كانت الدعوى مطروحة من قبلها، كما يحق لكل طرف من الأطراف الدفع بعدم الاختصاص، ويعتبر الدفع من قبل المتهم حق لأنه وسيلة دفاع إن كان مطابقاً للقانون لا لكونه ملائماً له ويمكن الدفع بعدم الاختصاص لانتفاء ولاية المحكمة أو بسبب نوع الدعوى أو قيمتها ولو لأول مرة أمام محكمة التمييز (النقض).
من هذا يفهم أن للمحكمة ولو من تلقاء نفسها أن تصدر حكماً بعدم الاختصاص أو بناء على طلب الخصوم كما يترتب على مخالفة قواعد الاختصاص النوعي والشخصي البطلان المطلق، ويترتب على الحكم بعدم الاختصاص أيضاً كف يد المحكمة المعروض عليها([18]) النظر في الدعوى الأصلية، كذلك لا يحق للمحكمة التي طعن أمامها بقرار عدم الاختصاص أن تنظر في الدعوى الأصلية لكن يتحتم عليها أن تحدد جهة الاختصاص حتى لا يحرم المتهم من حقه في المحاكمة أمام الدرجة الأولى كما أن المحكمة التي أحيلت عليها الدعوى إذا رأت أن المحكمة التي رفضت النظر في الدعوى الأصلية هي فعلاً المحكمة المختصة فإنه يجب إعادة الدعوى لها لنظرها، ولا يحق لها النظر فيها.
من هذا يفهم بأن للدفع بعدم الاختصاص طابع أولي([19])، بمعني وجوب أن تنظر المحكمة في الطلب بعدم الاختصاص قبل النظر في موضوع الدعوى، وإن كانت هذه القاعدة لا يؤخذ بها إطلاقاً، حيث يترتب أحياناً أن تضطر المحكمة لنظر الدعوى أولاً ثم ينظر في الطلب، مثالها لو أن الدعوى كانت قد أحيلت للمحكمة على أساس أنها جنحة سرقة ثم دفع بعدم الاختصاص لكون الواقعة جناية سرقة بالإكراه، فإن على المحكمة أن تثبت أولاً بأن هنالك سرقة بالإكراه أم لا([20]) فإذا ثبت ذلك ضمت الطلب للدعوى، وفصلت فيهما معاً بحكم واحد، وتلتزم المحكمة بالرد على الدفع بعدم الاختصاص رداً صريحاً لكونه من الدفوع الجوهرية وإلا كان حكمها قاصراً([21]).
وللدفع بعدم الاختصاص في المسائل المدنية / طابع أولي أيضاً بمعنى وجوب أن تنظر المحكمة في الطلب بعدم الاختصاص قبل النظر في الموضوع ولكن لا يؤخذ به على إطلاقه وقد حددت ذلك المادة (190/2) من أصول المحاكمات المدنية والتي جاء فيها: "على المحكمة أن تفصل في الطلب المقدم إليها بموجب أحكام الفقرة (1) من هذه المادة ويكون حكمها الصادر في هذا الطلب قابلاً للاستئناف"

*المطلب الثاني* 
*الفرق بين الولاية القضائية والاختصاص*
إذا كان الاختصاص يعني مباشرة ولاية القضاء في نظر الدعوى في الحدود التي رسمها القانون، فإن الاختصاص على هذا الأساس يختلف عن ولاية القضاء فولاية القضاء يقصد بها سلطة القاضي في الحكم في التعبير عن إرادة المشرع بالنسبة للواقعة المطروحة أمامه، وهذه الولاية تتطلب في القاضي الأهلية القضائية المتعلقة بأسباب الصلاحية وصحة التشكيل كما تفترض أيضاً الأهلية الإجرائية بأن تكون مباشرة سلطة القاضي في الحكم قد تمت في الحدود التي رسمها القانون.
والقاعدة العامة بالنسبة لولاية القضاء الجنائي بأنها لا تثبت إلا إذا توافرت له وإن كان هنالك استثناء على هذه القاعدة أباحها القانون من حيث تثبيت ولاية القضاء الجنائي لقضاه لا تثبت لهم هذه الولاية كما هو الحال في النظر في جرائم الجلسات وكما هو الحال بالنسبة للقاضي المدني أو الشرعي.
وكذلك فإن ولاية القضاء المدني تثبت استثناء للقاضي الجنائي في حدود معينة قررها له المشرع وذلك عندما ينظر بالادعاء المدني تبعاً للدعوى الجنائية.
ويترتب على الفرق بين الاختصاص وولاية القضاء نتائج هامة تتعلق بالقيمة القانونية للحكم الصادر بالمخالفة لقواعدها، وعلى الرغم من أن كل من قواعد الاختصاص والولاية تتعلق بالنظام العام إلا أن الجزء الإجرائي لمخالفتها للنظام العام يختلف أحدها عن الآخر([22]).
فمخالفة القواعد الخاصة بالاختصاص (النوعي والشخصي) يترتب عليه البطلان المطلق في حين يترتب الانعدام للحكم في حال مخالفة القواعد الخاصة بالولاية القضائية في الحكم الصادر من قاضي لم يتم تعيينه وفقاً للقواعد الخاصة بالتعيين يكون منعدماًُ، والحكم الصادر من قاضي محكمة جنح في جناية يكون منعدماً، ويختلف الحال إذا ما فصلت محكمة الجنايات في الدعوى ظناً منها في أن القضية من اختصاصها وإذا بها من اختصاص محكمة أمن الدولة فإن الحكم يكون باطلاً، ولو كانت دائرة محكمة الجنايات هي بنفس تشكيلها تنعقد كمحكمة أمن علياً في أوقات أخرى([23]).

*المطلب الثالث*
*الجهة المختصة بتحديد الاختصاص*
الأصل أن المدعي بالدعوى المدنية هو الذي يحدد المحكمة التي يعتقد أنها صاحبة الصلاحية في نظر الدعوى، وفي الدعاوى الجنائية تقوم النيابة العامة بتحديد جهة الاختصاص على ضوء تقديرها فيما إذا كانت الواقعة المعروضة جناية أم جنحة فتحيلها على المحكمة المختصة، فالمادة (140) من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية الأردني نصت على ما يلي:
"تنظر محكمة البداية بالدرجة الأولى بحسب اختصاصها في الجنح التي يحيلها إليها المدعي العام أو من يقوم مقامه مما هو خارج عن وظيفة محاكم الصلح، كما تنظر بصفتها الجنائية في جميع الجرائم التي هي من نوع الجناية وفي جرائم الجنحة المتلازمة مع الجناية المحالة عليها بموجب قرار الاتهام".
وقد أكدت هذا النص أحكام محكمة النقض المصرية حيث قضت (أن المعول عليه في تحديد الاختصاص النوعي بالوصف القانوني للواقعة كما رفعت بها الدعوى إذ يمتنع عقلاً أن يكون المرجع في ذلك ابتداءً هو نوع العقوبة التي يوقعها القاضي انتهاء بعد الفراغ من سماع الدعوى سواء كانت الجريمة قلقة أو ثابتة النوع، وأياً كان السبب في النزول بالعقوبة عن المحدد قانونياً)([24]).
ومع ذلك إذا رأت محكمة الجنايات أن الواقعة كما هي مبينة في أمر الإحالة وقبل تحقيقها بالجلسة تعد جنحة فلها أن تحكم بعدم الاختصاص وتحويلها إلى المحكمة الجزائية، أما إذا لم ترى ذلك إلا بعد التحقيق، تحكم فيها (المادة 382 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصرية).
وتطبيقاً لذلك فإن محكمة الجنح تقضي بعدم اختصاصها إذ تبين لها الواقعة جناية أو أنها جنحة لا تختص بها (م 305 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المعدلة بالقانون 107 ولسنة 1962 المصري. ومع ذلك تحديد المدعي للقضاء المختص غير ملزم إذ لا يفيد أكثر من طلب من طرف واحد، ولذا فإن للقضاء السلطة في تقديره وقبوله أو رفضه، فإذا اتخذ قضاء الدرجة الأولى قراراً في شأن اختصاصه فإن لقضاء الدرجة الأولى – عندما يطعن أمامه بذلك القرار – أن يأخذ به أو لا يأخذ – أي قد يتخذ بذلك مذهباً مختلفاً([25]).
*([1]) أنظر الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني / شرح قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، طيعة 1982، ص 374، وحاشية رقم 1 .*

*([2]) الدكتورة أمينة النمر / أصول المحاكمات المدنية، طبعة 1985، ص 29، وأيضاً الدكتور أحمد فتحي سرور / الوسيط في قانون الإجراءات الجنائية، المجلد الأول، الجزءان الأول والثاني، طبعة 1981، ص 967 .*

*([3]) أنظر الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني / المرجع السابق، ص 375، والدكتورة أمينة النمر / المرجع السابق، ص 29 .*

*([4] - 3) أنظر الدكتور محمود نجيب حسني / المرجع السابق، ص 375، والدكتورة أمينه النمر / المرجع السابق، ص 29.*

*([5]) أنظر الدكتور نجيب حسني / شرح قانون العقوبات، القسم العام / فقرة 104 وما بعدها ص 126 وما بعدها، وقد تناولها قانون العقوبات الأردني من المادة 7 – 13 .*
   وانظر أيضاً د. محمود مصطفى / شرح قانون العقوبات، القسم العام، ص 130 وما بعدها.

*([6]) مثل اختصاص محكمة الأحداث، ومحكمة أمن الدولة.* 

*([7]) انظر نقض مصري / 24 ابريل / 1933 مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج3 رقم 113، ص 173 / مواد قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية رقم (14) لسنة 2001 تناولت قواعد الاختصاص من المادة 27 – 55 . وقانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية تناولته في المادة الخامسة.*

*([8]) هنا وفي حال كون الاختصاص لا يتعلق بالنظام العام، فإن مخالفة قواعد الاختصاص التي لا تتصل بالنظام العام تفترض رضاء طرفي الدعوى معاً (كاختصاص المحلي).*

*([9]) جاء في حكم محكمة النقض المصرية / 21 / ابريل / 1969 مجموعة أحكام س 20 / رقم 112، ص 539: إن الاختصاص المحلي ليس من النظام العام لذا لا يجوز الطعن فيه أمام محكمة النقض / وفي قرارات سابقة / نقض 28 ديسمبر سنة 1917 المجموعة الرسمية س 9، رقم 42، ص 97، نقض 18/ابريل/1986 القضاء نقض س 3، ص 282 .*

*([10]) تميز حقوق رقم 60/67/ص 512 سنة 1967، وتميز حقوق / رقم 237/68/798 سنة 1980 .*

*([11]) تميز حقوق 259/69/ ص 88 سنة 1970، وتميز حقوق 27/71/ ص 388 سنة 1971 .*

*([12]) تميز حقوق 216/64/891 سنة 1964 .*

*([13]) تميز الأحكام السابقة حاشية (2/3/4).*

*([14])(George vidal et Joseph Monol : Cours de Droit-  Criminel et de science penitentiaire . 11 . 1949 . No199 p.1151)                                                             * 
وهي ذات الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادتين 121/122 من قانون العقوبات.

*([15]) أنظر جارو ج2 Rene Garraud Traite theorique et pratique L d’instruction criminelle et procedure penale  فقرة 527 ص 318 .*

*([16]) تميز حقوق رقم 60/68/ ص 512 سنة 1967.*
   تميز حقوق رقم 237/68/ ص 798 سنة 1968.

*([17]) أنظر د. أمينة النمر / المرجع السابق ص30، والقانون اللبناني يجعل الاختصاص المكاني في المسائل  المدنية ذا نوعين، أحدهما متعلق بالنظام العام وله طابع إلزامي وهو الحالة الاستثنائية، وآخر غير متعلق  بالنظام العام أي له طابع نسبي وهو الغالب، ويجوز التنازل عنه وعدم جواز التمسك به بعد ذلك.*
أنظر د. أمينة النمر / المرجع السابق / ص 57.

*([18]) أنظر نقض 24/ابريل/ مجموعة القواعد القانونية ج3، رقم 110، ص 173.*
أنظر نقض 29/ديسمبر/ مجموعة أحكام محكمة النقض، س 20، رقم 311، ص 1504.
تمييز حقوق أردني 94/73/ ص 784 سنة 1973.

*([19]) ويلاحظ أن للدفع بعدم الاختصاص طابع أولي حتى في مرحلة التحقيق بالنسبة للمسائل الجنائية فقد نصت المادة 67 من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية، فجاء في فقرتها الأولى ما يلي:*
"إذا أدلى المشتكى عليه أثناء التحقيق بدفع يتعلق بعدم الاختصاص أو بعدم سماع الدعوى أو بسقوطها أو بأن الفعل لا يستوجب عقاباً وجب على المدعي العام بعد أن يستمع إلى المدعي الشخصي أن يفصل في الدفع خلال أسبوع من تاريخ الإدلاء به.

*([20]) أنظر جارو / جزء 2 / فقرة 531، ص 326، المرجع السابق.*

*([21]) نقض مصري / 14 يونيه سنة 1950، مجموعة أحكام محكمة النقض، س1، رقم 250، ص 786.*

*([22]) أنظر د. مأمون سلامة (الوسيط في الإجراءات الجنائية معلقاً عليه بأحكام النقض ص 528، وقد نصت المادة (109) من قانون المرافعات المصري على أن الدفع بعدم الاختصاص للمحكمة لانتفاء ولايتها أو بسبب نوع الدعوى أو قيمتها تحكم به المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها ويجوز الدفع به في أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى).*

*([23]) أنظر د. أحمد فتحي سرور / المرجع السابق، ص 968، نقض 23/نوفمبر 1975، مجموعة الأحكام س 26 / رقم 126 ص 736 .*

*([24]) انظر نقض مصري / 21/ابريل/ سنة 1969 مجموعة أحكام النقض س20، رقم 112، ص 539. تمييز أردني.*
أنظر د. محمود نجيب حسني / المرجع السابق في الإجراءات، ص 378 وما بعدها.

*([25]) أنظر الدكتور محمود محمود مصطفى / الإجراءات الجنائية، ص 347، رقم 262.*


*الباب الثاني*
*أوجه الاختصاص([1])*
الاختصاص الجنائي أنواع ثلاثة، الاختصاص المحلي والاختصاص الشخصي والاختصاص النوعي والاختصاص الوظيفي.
ويقصد بالاختصاص المحلي الاختصاص من حيث المكان، وهو توافر صلة يحددها القانون بين الجريمة أو المتهم وبين النطاق الإقليمي الذي يمتد فيه سلطان المحكمة (أي المعيار المكاني لوقوع الجريمة). أما الاختصاص الشخصي فيقصد به الاختصاص من حيث المتهم، بمعنى أن يكون المتهم من الخاضعين لسلطان المحكمة (وهو المعيار الشخصي). في حين يقصد بالاختصاص النوعي، الاختصاص من حيث الواقعة، أي أن تكون الجريمة – من حيث تكيفها – داخلة في اختصاص المحكمة وهو المعيار النوعي أو الموضوعي.
وغني عن البيان بأن المحكمة لا تعتبر مختصة بنظر الدعوى إلا إذا ثبت اختصاصها من هذه الوجهات الثلاث.
أما الاختصاص الوظيفي فإنه يتعلق بالنشاط القضائي بالنسبة لمراحل الدعوى الجنائية (التحقيق، الإحالة، المحاكمة، وتنفيذ الأحكام).
أما قانون الإجراءات المدني فإنه يحدد الاختصاص بأربعة أنواع، الاختصاص الدولي، والاختصاص الوظيفي، والاختصاص النوعي، والاختصاص المكاني ولكنه يغفل الاختصاص القيمي باعتباره من الاختصاص النوعي أحياناً وأحياناً نجد التحديد للاختصاص المدني الأردني يتناول الخمسة أنواع السابقة، وقد تناول قانون أصول المحاكمات المدنية للاختصاص المدني في المواد من 27-55.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول
الاختصاص المحلي([2])
في المسائل الجنائية


*مقدمة*

تقوم فكرة الاختصاص المحلي (الإقليمي) على أساس تقسيم إقليم الدولة إلى مناطق توزع بين المحاكم التي تنتمي لذات النوع والدرجة، أي يتحدد الاختصاص المكاني بإطار جغرافي معين، وعلّة هذا التقسيم والتوزيع على محاكم متعددة هو نتيجة حتمية لاتساع رقعة الإقليم وصعوبة اختصاص محكمة واحدة في نظر كافة الدعاوى الإقليمية.
والمتفق عليه فقهاً وقانوناً أن التوزيع يتم وفق ضوابط ثلاث هي / مكان وقوع الجريمة، مكان إقامة المتهم، ومكان ضبط المتهم.
وهذا يستلزم منا:
*أولاً    :* تحديد النطاق الإقليمي الذي يعمل فيه القاضي.
*ثانياً    :* تحديد الصلة بين هذا النطاق والجريمة أو المتهم والتي تبرر للقاضي الاختصاص وهذه الصلة ضابط للاختصاص المحلي([3]).
لا بد من التنويه بأن تحديد مكان وقوع الجريمة قد أثار بعض المسائل التي تمكن الفقه والقضاء إلى حل الكثير منها، كالمسائل التي تتعلق بالجرائم التي تمتد في الزمان والمكان كالجرائم المستمرة وجرائم الاعتياد، والمسائل المتعلقة بجرائم تقع في الخارج ويمتد القانون الوطني ليطبق عليها ولا يكون للمتهم محل إقامة في هذا الإقليم (الدولة).
ومن الرجوع لقواعد القانون الأردني (أصول محاكمات جزائية) نجد أن المادة الخامسة قد تناولت هذه الضوابط في الفقرة الأولى منها، وامتد الاختصاص للمسائل الأخرى في فقراتها التالية حيث جاء فيها:
*1.*تقام دعوى الحق العام على المشتكى عليه أمام المرجع القضائي التابع له مكان وقوع الجريمة أو موطن المشتكى عليه([4]) أو مكان إلقاء القبض عليه.
*2.*في حالة الشروع تعتبر الجريمة أنها وقعت في كل مكان وقع فيه عمل من أعمال البدء بالتنفيذ، وفي الجرائم المستمرة يعتبر مكاناً للجريمة كل محل تقوم فيه حالة الاستمرار، وفي جرائم الاعتياد والجرائم المتتابعة يعتبر مكاناً للجريمة كل محل يقع فيه أحد الأعمال الداخلة فيها.
*3.*إذا وقعت في الخارج جريمة من الجرائم التي يسري عليها أحكام القانون الأردني ولم يكن لمرتكبها محل إقامة معروف في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية ولم يلق القبض عليه فيها فتقام دعوى الحق العام عليه أمام المراجع القضائية في العاصمة.
أما قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري فقد تناولت الضابط المحدد للاختصاص المكاني في المادة (217) حيث جاء فيها([5]):
(يتعين الاختصاص بالمكان الذي وقعت فيه الجريمة أو الذي يقيم فيه المتهم أو الذي يقبض فيه عليه).
في حين تناولت المادة (218) أهم تطبيقات هذا الضابط (وقد تناولته المادة الخامسة من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية الأردني في فقرتها الثانية) حيث تناولت معظم المسائل الشائكة بالنسبة لكون بعض الجرائم لا تتحقق أركانها في آن واحد أو في مكان واحد حيث جاء فيها:
في حالة الشروع تعتبر الجريمة أنها وقعت في كل محل وقع فيه عمل من أعمال البدء في التنفيذ، وفي الجرائم المستمرة يعتبر مكاناً للجريمة كل محل تقوم فيه حالة الاستمرار، وفي جرائم الاعتياد والجرائم المتتابعة يعتبر مكاناً للجريمة كل محل يقع فيه أحد الأعمال الداخلة فيها([6]).
ويلاحظ من النص 217، 218 أن لا خلاف فيهما عن النص الوارد في قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية الأردني في مادته الخامسة فقرة أولى وثانية.
*النصوص السابقة تحتم علينا وعلى الأخص المادة 218، والفقرة الثانية من المادة الخامسة أن نحدد المقصود بالخلاف بين الجريمة التي تقع كافة أركانها في آن واحد ومكان واحد (وهي الجريمة الآنية أي الوقيتة، والجريمة التي لا تكتمل أركانها في زمن واحد أو مكان واحد (وهي الجرائم المستمرة) وذلك من أجل تحديد المحكمة أو المحاكم المختصة بنظر الدعاوى ولكي نحدد مفهوم الضابط الأول للاختصاص المكاني وهو مكان وقوع الجريمة كما يجب أن نحدد أماكن وقوع الجريمة بالنسبة لجريمة الاعتياد، والتكرار، والشروع، وسنتناول هذه الضوابط في المباحث التالية:*

*
* 
*المطلب الأول*
*الضابط الأول / مكان وقوع الجريمة*
تكون للدولة ولاية القضاء بصفة أصلية إذا وقعت الجريمة في إقليمها لكن تحديد مكان وقوع الجريمة ليس سهلاً دائماً فهنالك خلاف بحسب نوع الجريمة هل هي من الجرائم الوقتية أم من الجرائم المستمرة أم المتتابعة أم من جرائم العادة.
*ولمكان ارتكاب الجريمة أهمية كبيرة حيث هو الاختصاص الطبيعي فيها، لأنه في مكان ارتكابها اختل الأمن، واضطربت المراكز القانونية المستقرة وتم الاعتداء على حقوق يحميها القانون([7]) ولو أن المشرع قدر أنه من الملائم في السياسة التشريعية أن يحدد محكمة واحدة تنظر الجريمة لاختار المحكمة التي ارتكبت فيها، ذلك لأن مكان ارتكاب الجريمة يحقق العدالة بصورة أفضل، ويسهل عملية التحقيق وضبط أدوات الجريمة والقبض على المتهم، وتحقيق الردع والأثر الفعال للعقوبة في نفوس الأفراد([8]) ، وهو المكان الذي يمكن جمع أدلة الإثبات فيه.*
*لا يعتبر في تطبيق هذا الضابط صعوبة إذا ما تحققت جميع عناصر الركن المادي في دائرة اختصاص محكمة واحدة إذ ينعقد الاختصاص لهذه المحكمة([9]).*
*أما إذا تحققت عناصر الجريمة بين دوائر اختصاص محاكم متعددة كما لو ارتكب الفعل في دائرة اختصاص محكمة وتحققت الجريمة في دائرة اختصاص محكمة أخرى فإن المحكمتين تختصان معاً بالجريمة، وإذا تحققت بعض الحلقات السببية في دائرة ثالثة كانت هذه المحكمة مختصة أيضاً([10]).*
*في الفقه (الرأي الراجح) نجد أن السلوك (الفعل) والنتيجة يتساويان من حيث خطورة كل منهما على نظام وأمن الدولة، فوقوع أيهما فيها يجعل لها ولاية أصلية في نظر الدعوى ومعاقبة الفاعل، وهذا ما تبنته كثير من قوانين العقوبات([11]).*
*لهذا ينعقد الاختصاص إما لمحكمة مكان وقوع الفعل أو مكان تحقق النتيجة أو مكان وقوع أي أثر من آثارها، وضابط المفاضلة بينهما هو للمحكمة ذات الأسبقية الزمنية في رفع الدعوى أمامها([12])، أي ينعقد الاختصاص للمحكمة التي ترفع إليها الدعوى أولاً، وهذا ما أكدته أحكام محكمة التمييز الأردنية([13]).*
*وكذلك الوضع في حال وقوع الفعل (أي السلوك الإجرامي) في مكان والنتيجة الجرمية في مكان آخر([14]) فإن المحكمة المختصة هي المحكمة التي وقع في نطاق إقليمها الفعل والمحكمة التي وقعت النتيجة في نطاق إقليمها، والأفضلية للمحكمة التي سبق ورفع الدعوى أمامها زمنياً.*
*مثال على ذلك جريمة إصدار شيك بدون رصيد حيث اتفق الفقه بأنها ليست من الجرائم الوقتية بل جريمة مركبة (Complex) كما أكدت أحكام محكمة النقض الفرنسية هذا الرأي ورأت بأن جريمة إصدار شيك بدون رصيد جريمة مركبة فاعتبرت عدم وجود الرصيد ركناً أساسياً في الجريمة وينعقد الاختصاص لمحكمة إصدار الشيك ولمحكمة مكان تحقق ركن عدم وجود الرصيد([15]).*
*كذلك اعتبرت من الجرائم المركبة جريمة السب والقذف غير العلني الذي يقع بواسطة إرسال الخطابات أو بطريق التلفون، حيث اعتبرت محكمة النقض الفرنسية هاتين الجريمتين من الجرائم المركبة([16]).*
وإذا كانت الجريمة من الجرائم السلبية البسيطة (أي قوامها امتناع مجرد) فتعتبر الجريمة مرتكبة في المكان الذي كان يجب أن ينفذ فيه الالتزام الذي فرضه القانون أي القيام بالفعل الإيجابي الذي يتطلبه القانون لصيانة مصلحة يحميها، إذ في هذا المكان تم إهدار المصلحة وبالتالي فإن المحكمة المختصة بنظرها هي المحكمة التي يتبعها هذا المكان.
*أما إذا كانت من الجرائم السلبية ذات النتيجة أي قوامها امتناع أعقبته نتيجة جرمية، فإن المحكمة المختصة علاوة على محكمة مكان الامتناع، أيضاً محكمة تحقق النتيجة الجرمية([17]).*
هذا بالنسبة للجرائم المستمر والجريمة المركبة، أما بالنسبة لجرائم الاعتياد وجريمة التكرار (المتتابعة) فيعتبر مكاناً للجريمة كل محل يقع فيه أحد الأفعال الداخلة فيها.
*وقد قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأنه إذا وقعت أفعال السرقة المسندة إلى المتهم في دائرة أكثر من محكمة فإن الاختصاص في هذه الحالة يكون معقوداً لكل محكمة وقع فيها جزءاً من أعمال السرقة المعاقب عليها([18]).*
*ويجدر بنا التمييز بين مكان ارتكاب الجريمة الذي يتحدد بمكان وقوع عناصر الركن المادي للجريمة ومكان الأعمال التحضيرية لها أو الأماكن المتعلقة بمكان حدوث الأفعال اللاحقة (آثار الجريمة) كمكان إخفاء جثة القتيل فإنهما لا يحددان مكان ارتكاب الجريمة([19]).*
*نخلص إلى القول بأنه إذا كانت الجريمة مستمرة فإنها تعد مرتكبة في جميع الأماكن التي امتدت فيها الجريمة([20])، فمن حاز شيئاً مسروقاً أو متحصلاً من جناية أو جنحة وتنقل به في أماكن متعددة اختصت بجريمته جميع المحاكم التي تقع في دوائر اختصاصها هذه المحاكم. وقد تناولت المادة الخامسة في فقرتها الثانية أصول المحاكمات الجزائية من القانون الأردني أعمال البدء في التنفيذ والجرائم المستمرة، وجرائم الاعتياد والمتتابعة مقرة ما سبق ذكره أعلاه.*
لكن لا يؤخذ بهذا على إطلاقه فالجريمة المستمرة استمراراً ثابتاً (كجريمة إقامة بناء مخالف للترخيص أو بدون رخصة) فإنها تأخذ حكم الجريمة الوقتية، وبالتالي ينحر الاختصاص بها في المحكمة التي ارتكب في دائرتها الفعل، والغرض من ذلك أن جميع آثار الجريمة تحققت في الدائرة المكانية لهذه المحكمة.
اختلف الشراح حول جريمة الاعتياد فذهب بعضهم إلى القول بأن هذه الجريمة تقوم بعدد من الأفعال كل منها لا يعتبر بذاته جريمة ولكنها مطلوبة في القانون لإثبات حالة العدد الذي هو موضوع التجريم، وبهذا تعتبر الجريمة بنظرهم مرتكبة في كل مكان اقترف فيه أحد الأفعال، ومن ثم تختص بها جميع المحاكم التي ارتكب في دوائر اختصاصها هذه الأفعال.
*ورأى البعض الآخر من الشراح أن المحكمة المختصة بجريمة الاعتياد هي المحكمة التي اقترف في دائرتها الفعل الأخير([21]).*
*في حين ذهب آخرون بجعل الاختصاص للمحكمة التي يقيم المتهم في دائرتها([22])، ونحن نرى أن الاختصاص في حال جرائم الاعتياد ينعقد للمحكمة التي وقع بدائرتها الفعل الأخير أو مكان إقامة المتهم والأولوية للمحكمة التي رفعت لها الشكوى بالأسبقية الزمنية، كما نرى أن الأمر يختلف من حيث اعتبار كل فعل من الأفعال بحد ذاته جريمة يعاقب عليها القانون في الجرائم المتتابعة عن جرائم الاعتياد، حيث أن المتهم في الأول يرتكب عدة أفعال يعاقب القانون عليها بحيث لو اكتفى بارتكاب واحدة منها لنال عقابه عليها، ولهذا فإن لكل فعل في ذاته الصفة الإجرامية الذاتية وبهذا تختص بنظر هذه الجريمة (المتتابعة) محكمة كل مكان اقترف فيه أحد هذه الأفعال.*
أما إذا اتخذت الجريمة صورة الشروع، فالفرض أن الجريمة لم تتحقق، ومن ثم يتعين أن يقتصر البحث على (فعل البدء في التنفيذ) حيث هو الذي يحدد مكان ارتكاب الشروع بالجريمة، وإذا امتدت أفعال التنفيذ إلى دوائر اختصاص محاكم متعددة كانت هذه المحاكم مختصة بنظر الدعوى.
وقد أكدت المادة الخامسة في الفقرة الثانية من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية بأنه وفي حالة الشروع تعتبر الجريمة أنها وقعت في كل مكان وقع فيه عمل من أعمال البدء في التنفيذ.
ويلاحظ هنا أنه لا عبره في مكان تحقق النتيجة حيث لا يحق للدولة التي كانت معنية بوقوع النتيجة فيها توقيع العقاب، وترى تشريعات بعض الدول بأن هذا الضابط (أي الاكتفاء بمكان وقوع السلوك الإجرامي كمكان اختصاص لتوقيع العقاب) لا يحقق الحماية التامة، ومع ذلك نصت كثير من التشريعات على أن ينشأ الاختصاص أيضاً بصفة أصلية للدولة التي كان يقصد الجاني إيقاع النتيجة على إقليمها، هذا مسلك التشريع السويسري (المادة 7/2) والقانون السويدي (المادة 4) والقانون اللبناني والسوري (المادة 15 من كل منهما) والقانون التشيكي المادة (17) والمشرع المصري (المادة 6/2) والقانون العراقي ( المادة 6)، على أن هذا الرأي لا يستند إلى أساس علمي، طالما أن النتيجة لم تحدث وبالتالي لم يقع أي ضرر للدولة التي كان يراد إيقاع النتيجة فيها، علاوة على ذلك فإن مجال التحقق من الفعل وظروفه واكتشاف أدلة الإثبات والتحقيق لا تكون متوفرة إذا ما رفعت الدعوى لدى المحكمة التي كانت ستقع النتيجة في دائرتها.
*وهذا ما تناولته الفقرة الثانية من المادة الخامسة من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية الأردنية، حيث اعتدت فقط في مكان البدء في التنفيذ، الذي حددته المادة 68 من قانون العقوبات بقولها: "أنه البدء في تنفيذ فعل من الأفعال الظاهرة المؤدية إلى ارتكاب تلك الجناية أو الجنحة ولكنها لم تحدث لحيلولة أسباب لا دخل لإرادته فيها"([23]).*
وقد سلك المشرع الأردني هذا السلوك فاكتفى بمكان (البدء في التنفيذ) أي مكان السلوك الإجرامي بخلاف ما جاء في المشرع المصري.

*الجرائم المرتكبة في الخارج*
تناولت هذا الموضوع الفقرة الثالثة من المادة الخامسة من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية الأردني حيث جاء فيها: "إذا وقعت في الخارج جريمة من الجرائم التي تسري عليها أحكام القانون الأردني، ولم يكن لمرتكبها محل إقامة معروف في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، ولم يلقى القبض عليه فيها فتقام دعوى الحق العام عليه أمام المراجع القضائية في العاصمة".
أما المادة 219 من قانون الإجراءات الجنائية المصري جاء فيها:
(إذا وقعت في الخارج جريمة من الجرائم التي تسري عليها أحكام القانون المصري ولم يكن لمرتكبها محل إقامة في مصر ولم يضبط فيها ترفع الدعوى في الجنايات أمام محكمة جنايات القاهرة وفي الجنح أمام محكمة عابدين الجزئية).
*يفهم من نص المادة 5/3 قانون أصول المحاكمات الجنائية الأردني (والمادة 219) مصري أن تطبيقه يتم على الجرائم التي ترتكب خارج إقليم الدولة، وبالتالي لا يمكن تحديد المحكمة التي يمكن أن تنظر هذه الدعوى بالاستناد إلى مكان ارتكاب الجريمة، كما يفهم أن المتهم ليس له مكان إقامة في إقليم هذه الدولة([24]) كما لم يقبض عليه فيها أو كان مكان إقامته مجهولاً، أي بمعنى أنه لم يتوفر لتعين المحكمة المختصة بنظر الدعوى المتعلقة بالجريمة أي من الضوابط السابقة (مكان وقوع الجريمة، مكان الإقامة، أو مكان القبض عليه).*
*ويجري العمل في القضاء الأردني واستناداً إلى المادة العاشرة من قانون العقوبات بأن المتهمين الحائزين على الجنسية الأردنية مسؤولون جزائياً أمام محاكم المملكة الأردنية سواء ارتكبوا الجريمة داخل أراضيها أو في الخارج([25]).*
*النص السابق إذن لا يطبق في حال توافر محل إقامته للمتهم (بالنسبة للمادة 219 في مصر وبالنسبة للمادة 5/3 في الأردن)، في الإقليم أو القبض عليه فيها، لكن يطبق على من ليس له مكان إقامة في دولته ولم يقبض عليه فيها، والملاحظ أن هذا مجرد استثناء بحت، ويستوي أن يكون خضوع هذه الجريمة (المرتكبة في الخارج للقانون المصري مثلاً استناداً لمبدأ عالمية النص، أو استناداً لمبدأ شخصية النص، أو استناداً لمبدأ عينية النص) ([26]) لأن النص بذاته ذو طابع احتياطي وهو يضع قاعدة تحكمية حيث لا تجدي القواعد العامة في تقرير حل.*
*والجدير بالملاحظة أن النص (الأردني والمصري) لا يطبق إذا ما وقعت الجريمة على متن سفينة أو طائرة في حالة تخضع فيها للقانون الأردني والمصري، إذا كانت السفينة قد رست أو الطائرة قد هبطت بعد الجريمة في ميناء أو مطار مصري أو أردني، لأنه في مثل هذه الحالة يكون مكان حط الطائرة أو رسو السفينة هو مكان ارتكاب الجريمة طبقاً للقواعد العامة، ولكن يطبق هذا النص إذا ما حطت الطائرة ورست السفينة في ميناء غير المطار أو الميناء المصري أي في ميناء أجنبي([27]).*
*أما حالة الاشتراك في ارتكاب الجريمة فإن الأمر يتوقف على نظرة المشرع لفعل الاشتراك حيث أن غالبية التشريعات تعتبر الاشتراك أمر تبعي للفعل الأصلي، ولذا فسلطة العقاب تكون من حق الدولة التي يقع فيها الفعل الأصلي([28]).*
*القانون الألماني (العقوبات لعام 1975) أخذ بمبدأ استقلال الشريك حيث نصت المادة التاسعة على المعاقبة على فعل الاشتراك الذي يقع في ألمانيا ولو وقعت الجريمة في الخارج حتى لو كان الفعل الأصلي الذي وقع في الخارج لا يعاقب عليه القانون الألماني([29]).*
*ويأخذ بهذا المبدأ القانون السوداني حيث يعتبر فعل الاشتراك (من تحريض أو اتفاق أو مساعدة جريمة مستقلة) ([30]) ولو لم يترتب على الاشتراك أثر وإن كانت عقوبتها أخف من عقوبة الجريمة إذا تمت أو شرع فيها في جريمة وقعت كلها أو بعضها في الخارج حيث تناولت المادة الأولى والثانية من قانون العقوبات المصري هذا الموضوع بأحكام خاصة تطبق عليها مبدأ الإقليمية في حالتين مختلفتين عن بعضهما البعض في الأحكام.*
فجاءت الحالة الأولى والتي نصت عليها المادة الأولى من قانون العقوبات المصري بقولها: تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل من يرتكب في القطر المصري جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فيه.
والحالة الثاني تنص عليها المادة الثانية من ذات القانون بقولها: تسري أحكام هذا القانون أيضاً على الأشخاص الآتي ذكرهم:
*(كل من ارتكب في خارج القطر فعلاً يجعله فاعلاً أو شريكاً في جريمة وقعت كلها أو بعضها في القطر المصري) ([31]).*
*ويشترط لقيام الحالة الأولى النص الأول والثاني شرطان / الأول أن يساهم الجاني في الجريمة بفعله وهو داخل القطر المصري، فلا تسري المادة الأولى على الشريك الذي حرض وهو خارج القطر على جريمة وقعت داخله وإنما هنا تسري عليه أحكام المادة 2/1 منه. والشرط الثاني، أن تقع الجريمة كلها داخل الإقليم المصري([32])، سواء تحققت الجريمة كاملة أو وقفت عند حد الشروع.*
أما إذا وقعت بعض عناصر الجريمة في مصر والبعض الآخر في الخارج فإن المادة الثانية فقرة أولى تكون واجبة التطبيق.
*في حال توافر الشرطين يكون القانون المصري واجب التطبيق على كل من ساهم في الجريمة فاعلاً أو شريكاً مصرياً أو أجنبياً([33]) وهذا يحتم على النيابة أن ترفع الدعوى ولو تحققت أن الجاني حوكم في الخارج وبريء أو أدين واستوفى عقوبته بناء على مبدأ الشخصية الإيجابية مثلاً، بمعنى أن النيابة تتحرر من القيود التي ترد في المادة 4 من قانون العقوبات المصري، حيث أن هذه القيود واردة في الحالات الثلاث الواردة في المادة الثانية والثالثة.*
أما عن الحالة الثانية فإن المادة الثانية فقرة أولى تطبق على كل من يساهم وهو في الخارج في جريمة تقع كلها أو بعضها في مصر سواء كان مصرياً أو أجنبياً ولا يشترط أن يكون معاقباً على كل هذا الفعل في مصر أو في الخارج استقلالاً.
وقد يكون هذا الفعل من أفعال الاشتراك وقد يكون أصلياً، لذا تسري هذه المادة على المحرض والفاعل الذي يرتكب فعله في الخارج من حيث القواعد العامة فكل من الاثنين فاعلاً أصلياً.
علّة التفرقة بين الحالتين هي أن العمل الذي وقع في الخارج قد يكون جريمة في البلد الذي وقع فيه، مما يستلزم احترام سيادة الدولة ومراعاة العدالة التي تقتضي ألا يعاقب الشخص عن واقعة الفعل مرتين، أما إذا وقع جزء من هذه الأفعال (المساهمة داخل الإقليم المصري) وجزء في خارج الإقليم المصري (كالجرائم المستمرة، المتكررة الاعتياد) فإن القانون المصري يكون واجب التطبيق، حيث يتبع مبدأ التطبيق للأصل وهذا هو مبدأ القانون المصري، كتحريض شخص لآخر وهو في الخارج على ارتكاب فعل داخل الإقليم، أو إرسال شخص وهو في الخارج لآخر مواد مخدرة للاتجار فيها بمصر فكلا الجريمتين وقعتا في مصر.

*المطلب الثاني*
*الضابط الثاني / محل إقامة المتهم*
*من الرجوع لنصوص القانون المصري المادة 217 إجراءات جنائية نجد أن من الضوابط التي تحدد المحكمة المختصة محلياً هو مكان إقامة المتهم (Residence) دون محكمة الموطن (Domicile) بخلاف نص المادة الخامسة فقرة أولى من أصول المحاكمات الجزائية الأردنية التي نصت على موطن المتهم دون مكان إقامته، وثمة خلاف في المدلول القانوني بين التعبيرين في حين يعني الموطن المكان الذي انصرفت نية المتهم إلى الإقامة فيه على نحو منتظم مستقر، قد لا يكون مقيماً فيه فعلاً([34]).*
*وموقف المشرع الأردني محل نقد لجعله المحكمة المختصة محكمة الموطن المختار دون محل إقامة المتهم لأن محل الإقامة هو المحل الذي يمكن أن تستقي فيه المعلومات المتعلقة بشخص المتهم وعلاقاته العائلية والاجتماعية بوجه عام، وكما يمكن التعرف على سوابقه الإجرامية([35])، وتحديد محل إقامة المتهم هو فصل في مسألة موضوعية.*
وغالباً يتحد مكان الإقامة وموطن المشتكى عليه، ولكن إذا اختلفا فإن العبرة في القانون المصري بمحل الإقامة دون الموطن، وبالعكس محل الموطن دون الإقامة في القانون الأردني.
*وإذا رفعت الدعوى العمومية عن جريمة وقعت في مكان يدخل في دائرة اختصاص محكمة ما إلى محكمة أخرى يدخل اختصاصها المحلي الذي يقيم فيه المتهم المرفوعة عليه الدعوى، فلا يؤثر في اختصاص هذه المحكمة أن يكون المتهم شريكاً في الجريمة لفاعل أصلي لا تصح قانوناً محاكمته أمامها وما دامت الدعوى لم ترفع إلا عليه([36]) وإذا تعددت محال إقامة المتهم كانت جميع المحاكم التي تتبعها هذه المحال مختصة بالجريمة([37]).*
*وإذا غير المتهم مكان إقامته في الفترة ما بين ارتكاب الجريمة وبين البدء في اتخاذ الإجراءات الجنائية هذه، تكون المحكمة المختصة هي محكمة محل إقامته الأخير ويعني ذلك أنه إذا كان مكان ارتكاب الجريمة ثابتاً فإن محل إقامة المتهم قابل للتغيير، ولكنه ليس من الأهمية أن يغير المتهم محل إقامته بعد اتخاذ الإجراءات ضده([38]).*

*المطلب الثالث*
*الضابط الثالث / مكان القبض على المتهم*
راعى المشرع جعل الاختصاص المكاني وفق هذا الضابط لمكان القبض على المتهم في حالة عدم وجود محل إقامة (مجهول الإقامة) أو كان مكان وقوع الجريمة غير معين، وتراعي أيضاً سلطات التحقيق في الجرائم البسيطة التي تكون الإجراءات التي ستتخذ بشأنها ذات مصاريف كبيرة يستغني عنها فيفضل محاكمته بمكان القبض عليه بدلاً من نقله من مكان القبض عليه لمكان محكمة وقوع الجريمة أو محكمة مكان الإقامة أو يستوي الأمر أن يكون القبض على المتهم لذات الجريمة أو لجريمة أخرى (م/52) من قانون الإجراء الجنائية الفرنسية) وتحديد مكان القبض على المتهم هو فصل في مسألة موضوعية يترك أمر تقديرها لقاضي الموضوع.

*الاختصاص المكاني لسلطة التحقيق([39]):*
يحدد الاختصاص المكاني لسلطة التحقيق (المدعي العام، والنيابة العامة، ومأمور الضبط القضائي) بنفس الضوابط الثلاث التي يحدد بها الاختصاص المكاني لقاضي الحكم وهي مكان وقوع الجريمة، ومحل إقامة المتهم، وهذا ما أكدته المادة 18 من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية وقد جاء فيها:
" في الأحوال المبينة في المواد (7 - 13) من قانون العقوبات يقوم بالوظائف المذكورة في المادة السابقة (أي المادة السابعة عشر من قانون أصول المحاكمات) المدعي العام التابع له موطن المشتكى عليه أو مكان إلقاء القبض عليه، أو موطنه الأخير، إلا أن هنالك فرق بين الاختصاص المحلي لسلطة التحقيق والاختصاص المحلي لسلطة الحكم حيث أن الاختصاص في الحالة الأولى يمكن أن يمتد لنطاق أوسع من دائرة الاختصاص أي خارج نطاق سلطة التحقيق إذا ما تطلبت ذلك مقتضيات التحقيق وظروفه فيقوم المدعي العام بانتداب أحد أفراد الضابطة العدلية للتحقيق في هذه الجريمة وقد يقوم بالتحقيق بنفسه إن اقتضت الضرورة.
*فقد يتم تفتيش منزل المتهم الواقع في خارج دائرة الاختصاص لمأمور الضبط القضائي الذي شاهد المتهم متلبساً في جريمة وقعت في دائرة اختصاصه([40]).*
*والقاعدة المستقرة في القضاء المصري أنه ما دام المحقق مختصاً بتحقيق الواقعة فلا يهم بعد ذلك المكان الذي اختاره لاتخاذ بعض الإجراءات المتعلقة بالتحقيق والذي يترك لتقديره حفاظاً على صالح التحقيق وسرعة الإجراء([41]).*
ويستند في هذا إلى المادة 7/2/ الفقرة الثالثة من قانون الإجراءات المصري في حال قيام قاضي التحقيق أو انتداب النيابة العامة أو أحد أفراد الضابطة العدلية للقيام بالتحقيق خارج دائرة الاختصاص (المادة 199 خاص بالتحقيق الجاري من النيابة العامة).
لا يعتبر هذا استثناء على القواعد العامة في تحديد الاختصاص المكاني وإنما هو مراعاة لمقتضيات التحري والتحقيق عن الجريمة وظروفها وتحقيق العدالة.
*نخلص مما سبق أن الضوابط الثلاث المحددة في المادة 217 من قانون الإجراءات المصري، والمادة الخامسة فقرة أولى من قانون أصول المحاكمات الأردني التي تنص على مكان انعقاد الاختصاص المكاني للمحكمة التي تنظر الواقعة في (مكان وقوع الجريمة، أو مكان إقامة المتهم أو مكان القبض عليه) وكلها متساوية ولا تفضيل بينهما وللمشتكي الخيار إذا ما سلك إحداهما فإن المحكمة تصبح ملزمة بنظر الواقعة([42]).*
كما نخلص للقول بأن قواعد الاختصاص المحلي لا تتعلق بالنظام العام فلا يترتب على مخالفتها البطلان كالذي يترتب على مخالفة الاختصاص النوعي والشخصي وإن كان هنالك جانب من الفقه يرى عدم التمييز بين قواعد الاختصاص إلا أننا نرى مع القائلين بأن قواعد الاختصاص المكاني غير متعلقة بالنظام العام للأسباب التالية:
*1-*هذه القواعد وضعت لتنظيم العمل القضائي ليس إلا، فهي لم توضع لاعتبارات موضوعية تتعلق مثلاً بالقدرة على الفصل في الموضوع والكفاءة اللازمة لذلك وإنما الهدف هو تيسير العمل القضائي وعدم عرقلة سير العدالة.
*2-**المشرع في تحديده لضوابط الاختصاص المحلي إنما قصد تيسير التقاضي أيضاً على الخصوم في الدعوى تماماً كما هو الشأن في الاختصاص المكاني للدعاوى المدنية([43]).*
*3-**لو كان الأمر يتعلق بالنظام العام كما هو الشأن في الاختصاص النوعي أو الشخصي لما وضع المشرع ضوابط عدة للاختصاص المكاني ولقصرها على ضابط واحد هو المتعلق بتحقيق العدالة([44]).*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

منقول من هذا المصدر:

----------

